# TBT's Turkey Day



## Chris

* This event has now closed. The winners were announced here on December 6th 2020. *​
Some of you may be unable to spend Thanksgiving with loved ones this year, so we decided to bring the festivities to you! *TBT’s Turkey Day *is a gathering where everyone is welcome, but there is one catch – you need to bring something to contribute to the celebration!


*How to Participate*

Everyone has been randomly assigned a prompt. You can view your assigned prompt either by looking under your collectibles in the postbit or by clicking here. Your prompt will consist of an *Animal Crossing* *villager* and *an item to contribute to either the feast or decor*.

Your task is to work with these two prompts to create a piece of work—_whether a drawing, a craft, or a culinary creation—_that links the two halves of your prompt in some way. It’s up to you how you wish to interpret the task, so please also include a sentence or two of text with your submission to explain why you have decided to go in the direction you have.

Some examples of directions you may wish to take:

what you think that villager might bring to a Thanksgiving meal
a decoration or dish based on that villager's colour scheme or design


*Rules*


Entries must be your own work.
No collaborative projects.
Your entry must relate to your assigned prompt.
Submissions can be hand drawn, digital, crafted, or cooked! *No matter what prompt you receive we will accept flat drawings.*
Animations, videos, etc are not accepted.
A reasonable amount of *effort *should be put into your creations. Submissions that appear rushed or made as a joke won't be accepted.
All entries submitted are final. Please do not edit your entry after submission unless asked to by a staff member.
Your username must be visible somewhere in your submission.
Keep all creations appropriate for a PG-13 audience.

*How to Submit*

Submit your entry by posting it in this thread by *11:59pm EST* on *November 29th, 2020*. Your TBT username must be visible somewhere in the image, either on a name card or in the case of digital artwork written directly on the image. Please also include what your prompt was and a sentence or two of text to explain how your entry links to this prompt.


*Prizes*

All entries will be reviewed by the TBT staff team where we will vote on staff favourites in several different categories. The staff favourite categories for this event are *Artistic Merit*, *Creativity*, and *Humour*.

*Participation Prize*: 120 forum bells.
*Staff Favourite Prize*: Pumpkin Pie collectible






*Frequently Asked Questions*

*Q. Do I need to physically craft/cook my entry?*
A. Nope, a drawing is fine no matter what your prompt is!

*Q. I received Bunting/Garland/Wreath as my prompt, do I pick one of these or do I have to do all three?*
A. You are only required to create one of these.

*Q. What constitutes a drink? *
A. Coffee, tea, hot chocolate, squash, fruit and vegetable juices, milkshake, smoothies, alcoholic beverages, etc are all acceptable drinks. Liquid foods such as soup will not count.

*Q. Do I need to draw a villager in my entry?*
A. You can include one but you don't have to!


----------



## xara

:’o this was a pleasant surprise! i’m really in awe of you guys; i can only imagine just how exhausted you all must be after the tbt fair and the halloween event and you’re still working so, so hard for us. thank you for everything that you do and gl to everyone who enters! 

also i love the banner,, sprinkle owns my whole heart


----------



## Fye

this is so sweet - and that pie collectible looks amazing!


----------



## JellyBeans

oh my gosh this seems like so much fun!! that pumpkin pie collectible is GORGEOUS and my chances of winning seem low but looks like it's time to get cooking...


----------



## MasterM64

What a very pleasant surprise, definitely was not expecting a Thanksgiving event!  Thank you staff for throwing this event together especially for those who need it most right now (who can't go home to see family)!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got Eloise dessert lol


----------



## Nefarious

Staff, do you ever sleep?? Bringing us all these fun and exciting events back-to-back-to-back.
I absolutely love it though, thank you!

That collectible is super cute! Reminds me of my old town flag from NL that I made. _Pumpkin pie is the best._
I'll definitely try to draw something up for this.


----------



## Asarena

I have zero artistic ability, so I doubt I'll be able to get a pumpkin pie collectible, but I'll try my best~


----------



## BungoTheElf

I... need that pumpkin pie collectible


----------



## Miss Misty

Thanks for this cute little surprise event! Now to brainstorm for my prompt...


----------



## Roxxy

Wow, thanks to our amazing staff for giving up even more time for this event  It has been a really hard year and a lot of us have not been able to see our families and friends as much as we would normally 

This year has been saved thanks to the belltree. Amazing community and I have been blessed to make a few special friends.  Now, help  art and thanksgiving?? Can’t draw and Scottish so participation and will have fun


----------



## Sara?

wuhuu, the collective looks super cute although among my role the villager i got hmm is kinda interesting hahah lets see what i could do hahah


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I was surprised by this but I had really bad reaction wtf  Anyways I'm excited I got a table cloth _That is something I can do a H_


----------



## Sara?

I think i might actually go ahead and cook something nice , at least that why if i dont get the collective i won't leave empty stomached


----------



## Aurita

loving that pumpkin pie collectible  ty for organizing another event !!

I’m glad my prompt this time is better than the tbt fair ones I had


----------



## glow

aw this is cute


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Aurita said:


> loving that pumpkin pie collectible  ty for organizing another event !!
> 
> I’m glad my prompt this time is better than the tbt fair ones I had


I had the worst combos ever for the fair qwq i'm happy I got a better combo !


----------



## LambdaDelta

ew, pumpkin pie (looks well made, but I just don't like that flavor at all)

and I guess now to see what my prompt is lol


----------



## 6iixx

alright, so, excuse my brain.

the item that we were assigned isn't already in game, correct?  seems like a silly question but i'm just making sure  :c
it's just a generization of an item, right?  and then we have to create that item (through art, food, etc.) in the likeness of the animal crossing NPC we were also assigned?  i'm so sorry if my confusion has.. confused you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Oooh, while it’s not my ideal combo I do like what I got...I’ll be working on this for sure!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

QwQ I kinda wish the staff didn't work so hard o h g od what are they gonna do for christmas and new years o h g ooooood


----------



## oak

Woohoo I'm pumped about my word combo! Time to make a happy little garland.


----------



## lana.

i got jacques’s tablecloth... my prompts are always very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> ew, pumpkin pie (looks well made, but I just don't like that flavor at all)
> 
> and I guess now to see what my prompt is lol


Pumpkin pie is okay to me,, I prefer Sweet potato pie uvu

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020

*Would anyone be opposed to a glow in the dark spaced theme duck themed table cloth-*


----------



## LambdaDelta

Milky star said:


> Pumpkin pie is okay to me,, I prefer Sweet potato pie uvu


just gimmie pecan, out of the classic seasonal variety


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> just gimmie pecan, out of the classic seasonal variety


I never had that ! Sounds yummy 0w0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Milky star said:


> I never had that ! Sounds yummy 0w0


Oh yes it is! It’s like a nice caramel/praline flavor.


----------



## Serabee

OHWAIT BIANCA. I was thinking Blanca. ...Yep, I've officially got no ideas (that I can reasonably make)  Kind of wish we could trade our assigned things, lol.

BUT! Super cool/fun idea~ I'm excited to see everyone else's entries!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Oh, this sounds fun! Also, just to make no mistake, if it says "Bunting, Garland or Wreath", does that mean you have to pick one of the three and make it based of the villager you got, right? (For example, a Pietro themed wreath)

(Also what a nice coincidence, I got Pietro yesterday on my campsite and invited him to my island, now he's part of my Turkey Day Item, lol.)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yes it is! It’s like a nice caramel/praline flavor.


Oh man I love all those flavors I want to try it so bad qwq


----------



## xara

my prompt is “carmen’s drink”!! ,, as someone who adores carmen, i feel honoured :’^)


----------



## Midoriya

Ah, this looks interesting.  Unfortunately I have no idea what I would do with my prompt, but maybe I’ll come up with something.  Thanks to the staff for hosting yet another fun event.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I like how I'm getting ideas for others prompts instead of my own a c k


----------



## Chris

NefariousKing said:


> Staff, do you ever sleep??


Does not compute. 



Asarena said:


> I have zero artistic ability, so I doubt I'll be able to get a pumpkin pie collectible, but I'll try my best~


You could still earn a pumpkin pie collectible in our Creativity and Humour categories even if you lack artistic ability! 



6iixx said:


> alright, so, excuse my brain.
> 
> the item that we were assigned isn't already in game, correct?  seems like a silly question but i'm just making sure  :c
> it's just a generization of an item, right?  and then we have to create that item (through art, food, etc.) in the likeness of the animal crossing NPC we were also assigned?  i'm so sorry if my confusion has.. confused you.


These items don't exist in the game. You are required to create something original based on the prompts. 



Serabee said:


> OHWAIT BIANCA. I was thinking Blanca. ...Yep, I've officially got no ideas (that I can reasonably make)  Kind of wish we could trade our assigned things, lol.
> 
> BUT! Super cool/fun idea~ I'm excited to see everyone else's entries!


You don't need to physically make the food/drink/decor items. Drawing them is also perfectly acceptable! ✏



Purrley said:


> Oh, this sounds fun! Also, just to make no mistake, if it says "Bunting, Garland or Wreath", does that mean you have to pick one of the three and make it based of the villager you got, right? (For example, a Pietro themed wreath)
> 
> (Also what a nice coincidence, I got Pietro yesterday on my campsite and invited him to my island, now he's part of my Turkey Day Item, lol.)


Yes, please pick one of the three options.


----------



## jadetine

I've never submitted something before, so I'm excited to give this a try!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Just making sure I understand my words right.

Centerpiece is like.. a decoration you put on a table right? Not some food dish I'm unaware of?​


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> Just making sure I understand my words right.
> 
> Centerpiece is like.. a decoration you put on a table right? Not some food dish I'm unaware of?​


Correct! You received a decoration prompt rather than a food one.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Sheep Villager said:


> Just making sure I understand my words right.
> 
> Centerpiece is like.. a decoration you put on a table right? Not some food dish I'm unaware of?​


yes uvu

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020

*Hehe I see humor could win and now that I have Derwin I thought of something cute and funny to do for my tablecloth *


----------



## 6iixx

i'm not a very good artist, it's been ages since i've tried to draw anything, but i'm actually really excited to do this.

now i just have to do some research on maddie to see what she's into  :'B

thank you for the quick answer, @Vrisnem


----------



## Sharksheep

What counts as a drink? Is soup a drink?


----------



## Sara?

One question if i decide to draw something can it only be one item which combines my villager and food item prom or can i draw stuff to make context for it to ?


----------



## LoserMom

That pumpkin pie collectible is so cute! And makes me really want pumpkin pie now


----------



## Sara?

Sharksheep said:


> What counts as a drink? Is soup a drink?


 
  strangest drink i have seen, but technically it does no? i guess it could also depend on the way your draw what ever it is that holds the soup, but better check with staff. Although super funny, loved the idea !


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Sharksheep said:


> What counts as a drink? Is soup a drink?


*stop






*


----------



## Pintuition

I’m in love with that pumpkin pie collectible! I’m definitely going to be participating. Already starting to think of ideas! I got “Kody’s Dessert”.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Vrisnem said:


> Correct! You received a decoration prompt rather than a food one.





Milky star said:


> yes uvu



Oh thank you! I don't typically struggle with English but I wasn't quite sure about this one.

Now how do I make a doctor themed centerpiece...
My initial ideas aren't pg-13  and I don't want the mods to have to kindly escort me out of the party. ​


----------



## Lavamaize

Thanks for another event! I'm excited to particpate!


----------



## Nefarious

Truthfully, I don't know what else is considered a main dish at thanksgiving except turkey. Can it be any main dish or does it have to relate to typical thanksgiving traditions?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

NefariousKing said:


> Truthfully, I don't know what else is considered a main dish at thanksgiving except turkey. Can it be any main dish or does it have to relate to typical thanksgiving traditions?


You could do ham ! Or really anything ! It could who knows a giant steak !


----------



## LadyDestani

Wow, I wasn't expecting yet another event so soon! Thank you to the staff!

I'm going to try to submit something for participation points. Just need to think about my prompt a bit to come up with a good idea.


----------



## Chris

Sharksheep said:


> What counts as a drink? Is soup a drink?


Soup would count as a food item rather than a drink I'm afraid!



Sara? said:


> One question if i decide to draw something can it only be one item which combines my villager and food item prom or can i draw stuff to make context for it to ?


You can if you'd like, but know that we'll be judging based on the main component of your entry. 



Sheep Villager said:


> Now how do I make a doctor themed centerpiece...
> My initial ideas aren't pg-13  and I don't want the mods to have to kindly escort me out of the party. ​


As a biomedical scientist I'm very curious to see this one!



NefariousKing said:


> Truthfully, I don't know what else is considered a main dish at thanksgiving except turkey. Can it be any main dish or does it have to relate to typical thanksgiving traditions?


It can be any main dish as long as you can explain to us how it links to the prompt.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Oh uh second question.

 I notice in the rules there is no mention of how big or small the entries have to be. I typically work small so I doubt I would go over the limit but just figured I'd check the upper and lower size limits for entries.​


----------



## Roxxy

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh yes it is! It’s like a nice caramel/praline flavor.


Never had it either  is it actually made out of pumpkins? Or is it like mince pies that aren’t made of mince meat  sorry if it’s a stupid question


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Quick check on the drinks: clearly alcoholic ones, are they allowed in combination with the PG13 rating?


----------



## Sara?

NefariousKing said:


> Truthfully, I don't know what else is considered a main dish at thanksgiving except turkey. Can it be any main dish or does it have to relate to typical thanksgiving traditions?




You could even event it no? it would be cute to make your absolutely own main dish for thanksgiving hahaha, i guess it does not have to be a  true concept but resemble a concept, I  have to  check cause i might also do something like a fantasy weird side dish for my one. 

Still thinking cause i am horrible at drawing hahahah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Roxxy said:


> Never had it either  is it actually made out of pumpkins? Or is it like mince pies that aren’t made of mince meat  sorry if it’s a stupid question


Pumpkin pie? That does have boiled mashed pumpkin in it. I love it with whipped cream!

I was talking about pecan pie (which does have pecans in a caramel mixture) though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tinkeringbell said:


> Quick check on the drinks: clearly alcoholic ones, are they allowed in combination with the PG13 rating?


what are you up to you trying to get us all a hang over qwq


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> Oh uh second question.
> 
> I notice in the rules there is no mention of how big or small the entries have to be. I typically work small so I doubt I would go over the limit but just figured I'd check the upper and lower size limits for entries.​


There is no min/max size limit this time. But do keep in mind that smaller entries may run the risk of not standing out during the judging phase.



Tinkeringbell said:


> Quick check on the drinks: clearly alcoholic ones, are they allowed in combination with the PG13 rating?


Alcoholic drinks are fine - just don't try to sell it minors! Or lazy villagers because I'm pretty sure they're still children despite owning their own homes.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Milky star said:


> what are you up to you trying to get us all a hang over qwq


You need something strong to survive mass dinners like this in my experience


----------



## Roxxy

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Pumpkin pie? That does have boiled mashed pumpkin in it. I love it with whipped cream!
> 
> I was talking about pecan pie (which does have pecans in a caramel mixture) though.


Ok, thanks for explaining  pecan pie sounds yummy  pumpkin pie? Mashed veg with whipped cream?  mind you I guess I can’t judge as Scotland is famous for haggis


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> There is no min/max size limit this time. But do keep in mind that smaller entries may run the risk of not standing out during the judging phase.
> 
> 
> Alcoholic drinks are fine - just don't try to sell it minors! Or lazy villagers because I'm pretty sure they're still children despite owning their own homes.


*Vris why are condoning t h i s *

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020



Tinkeringbell said:


> You need something strong to survive mass dinners like this in my experience


w-what kind of dinners are you having qwq


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Roxxy said:


> Ok, thanks for explaining  pecan pie sounds yummy  pumpkin pie? Mashed veg with whipped cream?  mind you I guess I can’t judge as Scotland is famous for haggis


Mind you, it’s not JUST mashed pumpkin. You add stuff like evaporated milk and spices into it to make it more dessert-like!


----------



## Nefarious

Roxxy said:


> Ok, thanks for explaining  pecan pie sounds yummy  pumpkin pie? Mashed veg with whipped cream?  mind you I guess I can’t judge as Scotland is famous for haggis



As a really picky eater, trust me, it taste way better than it sounds.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Milky star said:


> w-what kind of dinners are you having qwq



Oh, it's not so much about the dinner (food is always good) as about the people  Big crowds of strangers means I could use some liquid courage, or a good corner to hide in


----------



## nightxshift

W-what is Thanksgiving again?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

nightxshift said:


> W-what is Thanksgiving again?


At least with this date, it’s a US holiday where people make a big meal with their family (with the main dish being turkey more often than not-thus “turkey day”)!


----------



## mocha.

I’ve always wondered, is thanksgiving more important than Christmas in the US? Do you celebrate more than you would during Christmas?  

also, I have so much inspiration from my prompt but so little time to draw lol! Hopefully I’ll get some time this week to focus on it! Thank you once again for your hard work, you’ve all kept me sane this year!


----------



## Sara?

i finall found my side dish and though how to combine it with my villager, in my head its funny and cute, but probably the actual drawing will be a clump   since i have zero skills but ill be good to try out new things heheh ✌


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

mocha. said:


> I’ve always wondered, is thanksgiving more important than Christmas in the US? Do you celebrate more than you would during Christmas?


Not really. Pretty much everything you make for thanksgiving can also double as Christmas dinner. It’s just nice to get some time off. (My family’s thanksgivings tend to be more low-key than most so I can’t vouch for everyone.)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

My Thanksgiving is wrecked irl. I'm so P O ed tbh


----------



## Pyoopi

I got an interesting prompt, lol. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## MapleSilver

I finally get a really good prompt for one of these events!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Ugh, rocket. The first ‘drink’ that came to mind was cyanide...


----------



## BluebearL

Ok so I will get to cooking an accompaniment then


----------



## Serabee

Vrisnem said:


> You don't need to physically make the food/drink/decor items. Drawing them is also perfectly acceptable! ✏



Right... but that requires some drawing ability and a good idea  I have minimal drawing ability and IDEK how I'd draw a drink  But I probably wouldn't have time anyway so, like I said, I'll just enjoy everyone else's entries~


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I wish I could sew tbh


----------



## Snowesque

I have a few things in mind; hoping they can qualify as a drink haha.
This was a really nice surprise!


----------



## Mayor Fia

I completely forgot who Mac was for a sec lol. He looks like he might based on a bull dog. I'm glad y'all are bring back the prompts they do have an interesting combos.


----------



## Cadbberry

So many events lately, thank you for this!


----------



## Mairmalade

Looking forward to seeing everyone's interpretations!  🍽


----------



## kiwikenobi

Aurora made hot cocoa for everyone. ^_^


----------



## Valzed

What a fun event to see when I hopped on today! I've haven't been on here for a few days so I picked a great time to stop by.  

Thank you, Staff!


----------



## LadyDestani

So I have a question for the staff. Is the centerpiece allowed to include food items?

I know a traditional centerpiece is a cornucopia which is full of fruits and vegetables. I'm thinking of something decidedly untraditional but it is edible and wanted to make sure that would count as a centerpiece rather than a dish.


----------



## Zane

Aw was hoping for a food prompt, would have loved to whip something up for this~ Might still try my hand at a centerpiece.


----------



## Chris

LadyDestani said:


> So I have a question for the staff. Is the centerpiece allowed to include food items?
> 
> I know a traditional centerpiece is a cornucopia which is full of fruits and vegetables. I'm thinking of something decidedly untraditional but it is edible and wanted to make sure that would count as a centerpiece rather than a dish.


It would very much depend on how it's handled. A cornucopia, to use your example, would absolutely be accepted! If there is something else that you're thinking of and you'd like to know in advance if it would be accepted you're welcome to create a *CTS thread* or message me directly.


----------



## iovis

I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with


----------



## --Maya--

Ooh! Mine is Becky's Centerpiece. I'll make sure to work on it!!


----------



## EmmaFrost

This is such an awesome event idea. Thank you to everyone who put the event together. I'm planning on drawing a garland I think!


----------



## John Wick

I don't have any crafting materials, so I'm out.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

A Thanksgiving event?  Cool!  I can't wait to see what everyone creates. c:


----------



## Chris

John Wick said:


> I don't have any crafting materials, so I'm out.


You don't need to physically make your entry. A drawing (whether traditional or digital) is also acceptable.


----------



## kikotoot

You guys haven't let up with making 2020 an amazing year for TBT! I can't wait to get on this and am super excited to start brainstorming  ☄


----------



## --Maya--

Just finished my thing! Here it is: https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/391834403/

Edit: I like Becky a lot more after this lol


----------



## John Wick

Vrisnem said:


> You don't need to physically make your entry. A drawing (whether traditional or digital) is also acceptable.


As I said, I have no materials, and only a mobile phone.

I'm happy to see what others make.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Thank you for hosting this~ I might not be able to attend Thanksgiving irl due to relatives having Covid. Quick question, can you only include the one villager in your prompt or others?


----------



## Xeleron

If for some reason our entry was not to be accepted, would we have a chance to try again? Or would it be best for me to try and contact the staff about my idea to get the 'ok' beforehand?


----------



## Sara?

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Thank you for hosting this~ I might not be able to attend Thanksgiving irl due to relatives having Covid. Quick question, can you only include the one villager in your prompt or others?




So sorry to hear about you and you relatives situation, send lots of energy from a far and hope you guys all get better soon. I am in the other side of the world but from internet i send you tons of love and energy  ❤  and also super glad that the event will help you out in this times


----------



## AlyssaAC

I'm gonna pass on this event. I'm not very good at drawing villagers, especially Tucker. He's like really hard to draw... Plus, I don't have my drawing tablet just yet and I would much prefer to draw digitally rather than traditionally, as it's hard to get the traditional pictures on my laptop. Anyways, just wanted to say hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving this year, even though some of us can't see everyone we love this year due to the virus.


----------



## Lothitine

I got Tybalt with a wreath, so i thought he’d like to wear it as a glorious fluffy mane!


----------



## Aniko

Sounds so much fun!


----------



## jiny

i got maple’s dessert 
i really wanna participate in this so i’ll try my best to figure something out to draw


----------



## Mr_Persona

Be nice to see all the submissions. But l can't do it since l can't play But l'm not very interested in the pumpkin pie anyways. Have fun people!

Never mind a user made it more clear and now l have an idea!


----------



## xTech

Might be a longshot, but would a custom design in game be usable for the tablecloth prompt, since it's still technically digital art? You can display custom designs on the Table With Cloth item, and could just take a screenshot of the item customised with the design, but I completely understand if not.


----------



## skarmoury

hi! for the drink prompt, could I draw it both in its package (like a large bottle or juice box) and in a glass? or does it only have to be a single drink drawing? something like this below



Spoiler


----------



## Mr_Persona

Am l allowed to make mine centerpiece as a real product? Like l actually use real stuff to make it? Just making sure


----------



## Rosch

Wow. This was unexpected. I already have an idea in mind. So happy I got a Jock villager.
Huehuehue... *sinister laugh*


----------



## Heyden

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Bekaa

Yay! I’m so glad to have a tday activity!  I’ll get started on my pudgy tablecloth!


----------



## Heyden

Pierce's Blueberry Pie:
Pierce is a bird, so it's only fitting his dessert would contain berries. To match his blue scheme, Pierce would most likely make a blueberry pie, with the appropriate coloured tin and cream dollop on top : )


----------



## Jacob

Aww this event is super cute! Thanks staff for putting this together, amazing how much effort having so many events here    this new collectible is adorable as well


----------



## xTurnip

I'm posting here as a reminder to myself to do this.


----------



## -Lumi-

Oh this is so cute! I’m definitely not a talented artist (I even failed an art class in school ) so I’m not sure if I’ll participate but it’ll be lots of fun to see everybody’s entries!


----------



## Mick

Sure, I can make that work. This will do


----------



## Jas

OH i got a very cute prompt! i've been really busy but maybe i will try my best hehe


----------



## Venn

I got Cally's Dessert. I had to do a quick search for who Cally was and I think there's is something I could do. I think I need to look into it more...


----------



## 6iixx

oh boy  :c  i didn't do Maddie with the center piece - is that okay?  i hope this still counts because i can't draw villagers or people for the life of me.

*some info:* i wanted to do an assortment of the fall colours and items put together.  from what i researched on Maddie, she seems to really enjoy outdoors-y things and picnic-type settings, so i thought the wicker basket would be a good finish too.  i included cosmos because they're my favourite flower in the game; a rough pinecone (super rough) with some pine attached still; holly since they're in season right now; and some cedar droppings.  the ribbon colour is to represent Maddie's original shirt colour in NH (i dunno if it's the same in other games), and the plaid that's incorporated is also to add to the picnic-vibes i get when looking at her interior of her home.

{edit} okay so i don't know if i'm blind and i completely missed the *villager included* in the first post or if that was edited in after, so i'm going to be _trying_ to add Maddie in.



Spoiler: my entry


----------



## Stil

I would love a pumpkin pie collectible.


----------



## Korichi

Oh this is so cool!! Thank you so much staff for creating yet another amazing event!! Sadly I won’t participate.. as I have no artistic ability and I can’t think of anything for my prompt (Megan’s centrepiece), but it makes me happy seeing all these amazing entries by those who do participate! Keep up the good work everyone! ;7;


----------



## Orieii

My prompt is "Chester's Main Course". Such a cute combo ☺ I already have the drawing in my head


----------



## The Pennifer

I got *Benjamin’s Dessert *
Who’s a good boy? Benjamin’s a good boy! 
He brought dessert, but, as his bio states, he’s a bit of a lazy butt and he took a few shortcuts in his efforts to make his dessert - pumpkin pie ...  I don’t think his dessert is going to go over too well


----------



## scaredlittlebug

I'm glad I got tablecloth! I was planning on drawing but I might do something crafty...
But I've never had Carrie so I gotta do some thinking.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I got "Octavian's bunting, garland, or wreath" so I went with a wreath since it seemed to be the most practical thing for him to hold, and looked best composition wise. I tried to make him look cuter while still trying to show his cranky personality. 
I don't know why I decided to make a fully rendered piece for a small event because full pieces take me forever.... but I clearly got very carried away LOL. I was originally kinda bummed I got an octopus villager since I'm not a fan of them, but I honestly had such a blast with this piece! I can't wait to see more entries throughout the week.


----------



## neoratz

here's mine, boyd's tablecloth! i don't like boyd so my idea with this is boyd brings his old stinky old man tablecloth to turkey day and everyone is disgusted. sorry boyd! XD




(big/original size here)


----------



## Chris

Xeleron said:


> If for some reason our entry was not to be accepted, would we have a chance to try again? Or would it be best for me to try and contact the staff about my idea to get the 'ok' beforehand?


I'd suggest asking us first if you're unsure. You can do so either by making a *CTS thread* or messaging directly. 



xTech said:


> Might be a longshot, but would a custom design in game be usable for the tablecloth prompt, since it's still technically digital art? You can display custom designs on the Table With Cloth item, and could just take a screenshot of the item customised with the design, but I completely understand if not.


Hi there, this isn't an in-game event so if you did this it would need to be an extra in addition to your entry.



skarmoury said:


> hi! for the drink prompt, could I draw it both in its package (like a large bottle or juice box) and in a glass? or does it only have to be a single drink drawing? something like this below
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337332


This is fine!



Mr_Persona said:


> Am l allowed to make mine centerpiece as a real product? Like l actually use real stuff to make it? Just making sure


You can indeed!



-Lumi- said:


> Oh this is so cute! I’m definitely not a talented artist (I even failed an art class in school ) so I’m not sure if I’ll participate but it’ll be lots of fun to see everybody’s entries!


Talent isn't necessary! On top of the participation prize we are trying something new this time by including staff favourite categories for creativity and humour. 



A l y s s a said:


> I'm gonna pass on this event. I'm not very good at drawing villagers, especially Tucker. He's like really hard to draw...





6iixx said:


> {edit} okay so i don't know if i'm blind and i completely missed the *villager included* in the first post or if that was edited in after, so i'm going to be _trying_ to add Maddie in.


Hi both! Drawing a villager isn't required in this challenge.

Also please do not edit entries after submission unless asked to by a staff member.


----------



## Cheremtasy

neoratz said:


> here's mine, boyd's tablecloth! i don't like boyd so my idea with this is boyd brings his old stinky old man tablecloth to turkey day and everyone is disgusted. sorry boyd! XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (big/original size here)


Omg I love this so much ksfk, "Wipe those faces off off your faces"


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> I'd suggest asking us first if you're unsure. You can do so either by making a *CTS thread* or messaging directly.
> 
> 
> Hi there, this isn't an in-game event so if you did this it would need to be an extra in addition to your entry.
> 
> 
> This is fine!
> 
> 
> You can indeed!
> 
> 
> Talent isn't necessary! On top of the participation prize we are trying something new this time by including staff favourite categories for creativity and humour.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi both! Drawing a villager isn't required in this challenge.
> 
> Also please do not edit entries after submission unless asked to by a staff member.


Alright thank you!


----------



## Chris

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Thank you for hosting this~ I might not be able to attend Thanksgiving irl due to relatives having Covid. Quick question, can you only include the one villager in your prompt or others?


If they are present but aren't actually part of the item you are creating then this sounds like it would be fine.

If you could give a more specific example of what you are thinking of doing (whether in this thread or privately) I could give you a hard yes/no answer on this one.



Korichi said:


> Oh this is so cool!! Thank you so much staff for creating yet another amazing event!! Sadly I won’t participate.. as I have no artistic ability and I can’t think of anything for my prompt (Megan’s centrepiece), but it makes me happy seeing all these amazing entries by those who do participate! Keep up the good work everyone! ;7;


I'd encourage everyone to participate regardless of artistic ability! We have prize categories for creativity and humour as well as artistic merit this time around, and everyone receives a participation prize.


----------



## lieryl

Cheremtasy said:


> I got "Octavian's bunting, garland, or wreath" so I went with a wreath since it seemed to be the most practical thing for him to hold, and looked best composition wise. I tried to make him look cuter while still trying to show his cranky personality.
> I don't know why I decided to make a fully rendered piece for a small event because full pieces take me forever.... but I clearly got very carried away LOL. I was originally kinda bummed I got an octopus villager since I'm not a fan of them, but I honestly had such a blast with this piece! I can't wait to see more entries throughout the week.


YOU NEVER MISS??? all of a sudden i don’t wanna drop kick all the octopi in this game??


----------



## Cheremtasy

lieryl said:


> YOU NEVER MISS??? all of a sudden i don’t wanna drop kick all the octopi in this game??


Lie ur too kind    
I feel the same about the octopi though LOL


----------



## neoratz

Cheremtasy said:


> Omg I love this so much ksfk, "Wipe those faces off off your faces"


thank you so MACH!!!! im so glad you like that line i was very satisfied with it XD


----------



## Irescien

What a fun event ! The pumpkin pie collectible looks super cute, and i already have some ideas for my prompt!  I gotta make sure I do this before it ends


----------



## Yanrima~

Here's my entry!
I got "*Boomer's side dish"* and I thought why not a classic dish packed in a style of airplane food. 
Presenting......_*Skybound Macaroni and Cheese*_ (Feast size)! The melting cheese is perfect for feasting in the cold outdoors and the decorative toppings were photo-worthy. Boomer doesn't cook that much though.(rumor has it, that one of the dodos over the airport helped him in making the dish, Boomer on the other hand, just came up with the idea and made finishing touches in dish presentation.)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Rosch said:


> Wow. This was unexpected. I already have an idea in mind. So happy I got a Jock villager.
> Huehuehue... *sinister laugh*



Ooh same villager as me


----------



## hime_matsumoto

So coool!!!!


----------



## Dracule

Ahhhhndskdnskdm. I love ittt. TuT

I’ll try to participate. Hmm... gonna be pretty hard. >_<


----------



## Ginkgo

Everyone is drawing the actual villager with the thing into the picture and that makes me wonder if this is mandatory despite it not being stated in the OP. I'd be better off just drawing the dessert - which resembles the villager enough to not be confusing - but now I'm not sure if I can do that

EDIT: Nooo I'm sorry this question was already answered at the top of this page! Disregard please


----------



## Lynnatchii

Ooh, i got *Piper's tablecloth*!
Piper got selected to make/buy a tablecloth for turkey day, She decided to make one herself! She wanted to have something to do with her since she made it. But, i think she gone a little too far..



I really do hope this is acceptable


----------



## Roxxy

Amazing entries so far and I can’t wait to see the rest. Such talented people on here 

Decided not to enter as it would be far too stressful. I really can’t draw and have zero creative talents  so would be far too embarrassed  Good luck everyone  The pumpkin collectable looks super cute


----------



## Giddy

ooohh~
This looks really cool! So I got Bettina's desert. 
I have an idea for a drawing, but was tempted to try and cook something, though would need to see if I have the right ingredients, and see if it would be something my mum would happily chow on once I am finished with it. Since I am not a big fan of deserts, I mainly just like plain things, but if I did something for Bettina, I would like to make it stylish and not plain XD 

If not, I'll stick to my drawing idea when I can get round to it. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Radio

Time to break out the drawing tablet I haven't touched in a month


----------



## Joshua_DaPro

I got Klaus's Side Dish. I thought he was Greek, so I hand drew some Greek side dishes to go on alongside him on Turkey Day. I haven't drawn in weeks so I entered this just to have fun! (would be fun if I win though but I have low hopes). Sorry if my hand drawing was bad!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING AND TURKEY DAY 2020 EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Mikaiah

what would jock villagers eat for a main course...


----------



## moo_nieu

Mikaiah said:


> what would jock villagers eat for a main course...


Something high in protein or maybe spicy? Probably something that doesn’t take super advanced cooking skills, but cooking can be a sport too (and a workout). Maybe some sort of homemade dough type dish so they can work out while they knead the dough? Lol hope this helps c:


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Mikaiah said:


> what would jock villagers eat for a main course...


Plain rice and chicken or a protein shake based on the jock personality in my family.


----------



## Sara?

Tinkeringbell said:


> Plain rice and chicken or a protein shake based on the jock personality in my family.



 I have a friend like that, takes tappers everywhere with plain rice and steamed chicken


----------



## Katzenjammer

Thanks for putting this event together! Very cute collectible too! I just got an idea for mine, now if I can execute it in time...*scurries off*


----------



## ForestFox

What would snooty villagers eat for a main course? It seems weird for it to be turkey because the chef(Franklin in the new update) is a turkey


----------



## duckyducky

rocket?? im good


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ah jeez I see so many good entries ;3;


----------



## moo_nieu

ForestFox said:


> What would snooty villagers eat for a main course? It seems weird for it to be turkey because the chef(Franklin in the new update) is a turkey


Maybe something expensive or hard to prepare? Some classic cuisine from another country maybe. 
Whatever the dish, I think they’d take their time to plate it artistically


----------



## Giddy

ForestFox said:


> What would snooty villagers eat for a main course? It seems weird for it to be turkey because the chef(Franklin in the new update) is a turkey



Maybe like what Moo_Nieu said,
Something expensive, like those small resutrant courses that are mainly there for looks and not for appetite XD


----------



## krusters

My prompt is Ike's tablecloth! I picture Ike as a very innocent grumpy dad so I thought it would be funny if he brought his favorite camo tablecloth and didn't understand why everyone kept making jokes about how they can't see it!


----------



## Minou

I can't believe there is already another event! Such a hardworking staff! 
The pumpkin pie collectible looks adorable 
Thank you yet again for this nice surprise! 

Now I have a question, I plan to make a sort of comic with around 12 panels so either I submit a long vertical page with 12 panels in it or submit two pages with 6 panels each. Would any of the two be allowed? Thanks!


----------



## Chris

Minou said:


> I can't believe there is already another event! Such a hardworking staff!
> The pumpkin pie collectible looks adorable ❤
> Thank you yet again for this nice surprise!
> 
> Now I have a question, I plan to make a sort of comic with around 12 panels so either I submit a long vertical page with 12 panels in it or submit two pages with 6 panels each. Would any of the two be allowed? Thanks!


Please keep it contained to a single image. How you choose to lay that out is up to you, as long as the final product is physically one image!


----------



## Minou

Vrisnem said:


> Please keep it contained to a single image. How you choose to lay that out is up to you, as long as the final product is physically one image!


Perfect, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Sara?

i was trying to draw with an app in the computer and it was just too disastrous  im officially counting my self out but cant wait too see what you guys end up doing ! Loving what i have seen soo far, good luck little artist


----------



## Chris

Sara? said:


> i was trying to draw with an app in the computer and it was just too disastrous  im officially counting my self out but cant wait too see what you guys end up doing ! Loving what i have seen soo far, good luck little artist


Don't give up! Art takes time.

For a little giggle, here's how the Sprinkle drawing in the event banner looked to begin with:


Spoiler: vris can't draw


----------



## Valzed

Bettina is not only cooking Thanksgiving dinner she wanted to decorate the buffet table as well. To Bettina nothing says "Thanksgiving" more than turkey and pumpkin pie. We present "Bettina's Bunting":





 
I tried to use Bettina's colors as the buntings colors. The program I used didn't have an orange that exactly matched. The light yellow is from her ears & the darker yellow is from her hair.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

What happens if you give Pietro the task to make a wreath for Turkey Day? He would, just like Squidward, create one which looks more like a self portrait of himself, much to the annoyance of the other islanders. But you know, Smugs are Smugs, and Pietro is still proud of his work. 




Ahem, anyways, several hours and over 100 pompoms later, I'm able to finally present my attempt of crafting a Pietro themed wreath. I must say, I had no idea at first which one of the three options I should pick, but then I thought a wreath would be more fun to make and yeah, it's maybe not the best attempt (it's been a while since I crafted anything ), but I'm still happy with the result. (And working with the pompoms while listening to music was kinda relaxing, not gonna lie).


----------



## snubby25

The prompt I got was Rodney's drink so I had the handsome hamster bring a thermos full of hot cocoa to share with everyone!


----------



## hunahan

Genji's main course is the ocean sunfish.  It's healthy and large enough for everyone... well maybe. 

Thanks for all the fun.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Oblivia

Purrley said:


> What happens if you give Pietro the task to make a wreath for Turkey Day? He would, just like Squidward, create one which looks more like a self portrait of himself, much to the annoyance of the other islanders. But you know, Smugs are Smugs, and Pietro is still proud of his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, anyways, several hours and over 100 pompoms later, I'm able to finally present my attempt of crafting a Pietro themed wreath. I must say, I had no idea at first which one of the three options I should pick, but then I thought a wreath would be more fun to make and yeah, it's maybe not the best attempt (it's been a while since I crafted anything ), but I'm still happy with the result. (And working with the pompoms while listening to music was kinda relaxing, not gonna lie).


I would 100% hang this in my living room.


snubby25 said:


> View attachment 337592
> The prompt I got was Rodney's drink so I had the handsome hamster bring a thermos full of hot cocoa to share with everyone!


This has to be the cutest Rodney drawing I've ever seen.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'mma have to skip out on this I'm feeling hecka a lazy tbh


----------



## ForestFox

My prompt was Blaire’s main course so I decided to make her with tofurkey because it is elegant and to be kind to Franklin the professional chef because he is a turkey. (FYI I cannot draw XD)


----------



## Ghoste

This was a really cute idea, I was pleasantly surprised when I logged back in and saw this event!  Here's my entry! 



Spoiler


----------



## AlyssaAC

Decided to participate after all. Also, don't mind the double names on the top. I forgot we needed to put our TBT usernames and not a signature. xD Anyway, I tried my best with what I had and make a main course that Tucker would bring. I matched the colors of the dish with him the best I could and kinda went with something a lazy would love to eat. I could of swore one time I heard a lazy talking about fried fritters, so I looked them up and found corn fritters, which I thought would be nice for a main course, as corn grows best in Fall too and seems to fit the theme. I tried making the dish it was on all fancy too. I hope this counts...


----------



## amemome

*Introducing: Jeremiah's main dish!*



Before settling on TBT Isle, Jeremiah visited Florence, Italy, where he first tasted this blueberry-glazed steak! He loved it so much, he brought it to the Turkey Day celebration. It's blue and it has a froggy-touch too! Perfect for a blue and frog enthusiast like Jeremiah!


----------



## tessa grace

Are we allowed to have references to alcohol or is that not allowed? Just wondering because I got shari's drink and I have a crazy idea...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Ahh what to do for Truffle's drink 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2020



thetessagrace said:


> Are we allowed to have references to alcohol or is that not allowed? Just wondering because I got shari's drink and I have a crazy idea...



Yeah in the main post they said alcoholic bevs are fine!


----------



## Sara?

Vrisnem said:


> Don't give up! Art takes time.
> 
> For a little giggle, here's how the Sprinkle drawing in the event banner looked to begin with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vris can't draw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337598




You know what? you did  convince me, I have decided to go back to old school drawing in paper  since at that one i have a chance of doing something decent hahah ( computer drawing is sooo hard! ).  I  have been for a while drawing some ideas and i finally found it !! I need to try to get some colors tomorrow to be able to color it correctly. But gotta say, TY for the event, I hadn't drawn in soo sooo soooooo many years and i got to say it was super fun   . Ill upload my entry tomorrow 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2020



Purrley said:


> What happens if you give Pietro the task to make a wreath for Turkey Day? He would, just like Squidward, create one which looks more like a self portrait of himself, much to the annoyance of the other islanders. But you know, Smugs are Smugs, and Pietro is still proud of his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, anyways, several hours and over 100 pompoms later, I'm able to finally present my attempt of crafting a Pietro themed wreath. I must say, I had no idea at first which one of the three options I should pick, but then I thought a wreath would be more fun to make and yeah, it's maybe not the best attempt (it's been a while since I crafted anything ), but I'm still happy with the result. (And working with the pompoms while listening to music was kinda relaxing, not gonna lie).




LOOOOVE IT!! soo soo cute !!!


----------



## neoratz

Purrley said:


> What happens if you give Pietro the task to make a wreath for Turkey Day? He would, just like Squidward, create one which looks more like a self portrait of himself, much to the annoyance of the other islanders. But you know, Smugs are Smugs, and Pietro is still proud of his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, anyways, several hours and over 100 pompoms later, I'm able to finally present my attempt of crafting a Pietro themed wreath. I must say, I had no idea at first which one of the three options I should pick, but then I thought a wreath would be more fun to make and yeah, it's maybe not the best attempt (it's been a while since I crafted anything ), but I'm still happy with the result. (And working with the pompoms while listening to music was kinda relaxing, not gonna lie).


THIS IS SO AMAZING omg!!!!! and it's hilariously in character


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Now I'm jealous all the food dishes look so much cooler and I can't even design a table cloth ;3;


----------



## Mairmalade

Milky star said:


> Now I'm jealous all the food dishes look so much cooler and I can't even design a table cloth ;3;


You have time to think about it! All you need to think about is your own prompt, not others' prompts. Inspiration doesn't always spark immediately. Have fun with it!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Mairmalade said:


> You have time to think about it! All you need to think about is your own prompt, not others' prompts. Inspiration doesn't always spark immediately. Have fun with it!


Oh wow instant motivation ! Thank you !


----------



## Sleepy_octopus

my prompt was nate and tablecloth. I drew nate after he stitched together his own tablecloth out of his old t-shirts looking verry happy with him self


----------



## --Maya--

Joshua_DaPro said:


> I got Klaus's Side Dish. I thought he was Greek, so I hand drew some Greek side dishes to go on alongside him on Turkey Day. I haven't drawn in weeks so I entered this just to have fun! (would be fun if I win though but I have low hopes). Sorry if my hand drawing was bad!
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING AND TURKEY DAY 2020 EVERYONE!!!
> View attachment 337544


I had Klaus on my island once. This is exactly the kind of thing he would make!!! I love it.


----------



## Antonio

I am loving these mini events


----------



## Dinosaurz

Purrley said:


> What happens if you give Pietro the task to make a wreath for Turkey Day? He would, just like Squidward, create one which looks more like a self portrait of himself, much to the annoyance of the other islanders. But you know, Smugs are Smugs, and Pietro is still proud of his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, anyways, several hours and over 100 pompoms later, I'm able to finally present my attempt of crafting a Pietro themed wreath. I must say, I had no idea at first which one of the three options I should pick, but then I thought a wreath would be more fun to make and yeah, it's maybe not the best attempt (it's been a while since I crafted anything ), but I'm still happy with the result. (And working with the pompoms while listening to music was kinda relaxing, not gonna lie).


PIETRO RIGHTS!!!! amazing


----------



## KittenNoir

My Turkey Day Item Words : *Sprocket's* /*Side Dish*

*Spinach and Rocket salad*





Whenever I see Sprocket's name I think of spinach and rocket so I present to you spinach and rocket salad as a side dish 
The salad has the following : Spinach, Rocket, Pumpkin, Mushroom and kalamata olives.​https://www.belltreeforums.com/pages/turkeydayprompt/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm really glad I have til Sunday to do this cause chances are I won't have time until Friday or Saturday lol


----------



## Bellstopper789

Seems really cool, might try my hand at it.


----------



## Sara?

Well I am not American and i have not had a lot of contact with thanks giving but i did  a research in google ( it does wonders ) and i found out one of my favorite vegetables was an actual side dish during this holiday, so i thought it would be kinda funny if i merged that side dish with the villager i got with my prompt  ( artists out there please excuse my drawing skills  ) In my head the picture kinda looks better but its still just as hilarious, I had a blast doing this. ( Staff: If the photograph looks to bad let me know and ill try to get a better quality ) 

Let me know if you  can tell which vegetable my side dish is suppose to represent 



Spoiler: Fuchsia/Side dish


----------



## AlyssaAC

Sara? said:


> Well I am not American and i have not had a lot of contact with thanks giving but i did  a research in google ( it does wonders ) and i found out one of my favorite vegetables was an actual side dish during this holiday, so i thought it would be kinda funny if i merged that side dish with the villager i got with my prompt  ( artists out there please excuse my drawing skills  ) In my head the picture kinda looks better but its still just as hilarious, I had a blast doing this. ( Staff: If the photograph looks to bad let me know and ill try to get a better quality )
> 
> Let me know if you  can see which vegetable my side dish is suppose to represent
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fuchsia/Side dish
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337650



Are you kidding? This drawing is really great! Don't let anyone tell you that your art isn't good, even yourself! It looks a lot better than I can do! Gosh, I can't wait to get my drawing tablet next month and start practicing!


----------



## Sara?

A l y s s a said:


> Are you kidding? This drawing is really great! Don't let anyone tell you that your art isn't good, even yourself! It looks a lot better than I can do! Gosh, I can't wait to get my drawing tablet next month and start practicing!





Hihi thaaanks, to be honest, i never drawn in my life, i mean as a child of course ! but after that ? never, so it was fun to do something with the pen and colors   . I prefer to appreciate other peoples art hahah, but thanks for your kind words✌


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler: Thingy











I went with a Blue Moon float as my drink! Rooney burned a lot of calories boxing, it's only fair he gets a special treat on Turkey Day. 
I did the matching color scheme vibe. I used almond extract and coloring for the base, then topped in with vanilla ice cream, peanut butter sauce, and coco cookie crumbles with another cookie in the back. It was yummy!


----------



## Sara?

Snowesque said:


> Spoiler: Thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a Blue Moon float as my drink! Rooney burned a lot of calories boxing, it's only fair he gets a special treat on Turkey Day.
> I did the matching color scheme vibe. I used almond extract and coloring for the base, then topped in with vanilla ice cream, peanut butter sauce, and coco cookie crumbles with another cookie in the back. It was yummy!




Loooks delicious !!!! that is a treat for the taste buds ( Google translate says its called like that, hopes so!. I was trying to say in spanish " papilas gustativas"  )


----------



## Venn

I got Cally's Dessert and I certainly hope I didn't put more in than I needed to.




When I first looked up Cally, I immediately noticed her tail looked like a cinnamon roll, which is an excellent dessert. Upon reading her profile, I saw references of coffee in her design and how she believes "_It's always teatime somewhere._" It made me think of how many family always brings out coffee with the desserts and I felt like I wanted to incorporate the two. So, I drew a cinnamon roll set upon a fancy Thanksgiving napkin placed next to a Ginger Tea (which I assume is good, never had tea xD) to go together for one overall good desert option (and because Thanksgiving could have teatime!). For the teacup, I tried to go with something other than a simple, so I tried a polka dot cup to make it more special looking,


----------



## Khaelis

I'm never creative enough for these types of events. Oof.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It's like I want to but don't want to  on the other hand, this event will give me an excuse to draw heehee~ the pumpkin pie collectible looks delectable, I admit! Also, I just really look forward to everyone else's entries!


----------



## toxapex

I'm glad I looked up Lionel before starting anything, I was thinking of Leopold when I saw the name lol


----------



## Jassiii

oh this is really neat! i think i may try this out!


----------



## FreckledManatee

Ah Dang. Really happy about Vesta cause she's one of my villagers, but I don't know what I could do unique for a drink... I wish it was dessert because I'm making pumpkin roll cakes tomorrow to bring to my parents for thanksgiving T _ T


----------



## Jyurei

I got Gonzo's Side Dish, and since he is the "stereotypical Australian" villager, I figured he should bring vegemite toast for his mates!!! (Australian users please don't kill me)
It's been a while since I've done any digital art, so I hope you guys like it \o/
PS: Everyone's entries are looking great! This is a really fun and creative event, so thank you for the opportunity 


Spoiler: Gonzo Entry


----------



## Blood Eclipse

This:



> Some of you may be unable to spend Thanksgiving with loved ones this year, so we decided to bring the festivities to you!



and this:



> TBT’s Turkey Day is a gathering where everyone is welcome



Made me tear up a bit. Sorry if I sound cheesy  Thank you for your hardwork


----------



## Minou

FINALLY IM DONE!!! This took me the whole day to draw. 
For the record, I have practically zero experience in digital drawing, but was too lazy to draw and colour by hand. You can actually see my art improving along the panels as I gain more experience.  

I got the "Hopper's" and "Bunting, Garland or Wreath" prompt. My choice was the Wreath.

Basically I thought it'd be fun to imagine how our Cranky Hopper's experience would be making a wreath for the occasion, through a comic. 
I put the description for the wreath below the comic (to avoid spoilers )





Hopper seemed very happy and proud of his craft. xD

So, the wreath is supposed to fit his colour scheme, with the red ribbon and maple leaf matching his eye colour, the bells matching his yellow eyebrows, and the orange ribbon matching his beak. Overall, warm colours that perfectly fit for thanksgiving .

Hope this has been to everyone's liking!! <3


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Prompt was: Muffy's drink ^^




Muffy has been putting in some overtime so that she can serve her friends some lovely latte art this Thanksgiving! :3 (You'll notice a few characters that hopefully will be added into New Horizons soon...)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

When you have a duck villager as your prompt but you don't know how to draw furries let alone ducks so you want to turn your villager into a human


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, I might have an idea  Not sure if it would be suitable as I have never done thanksgiving. Does the entry have to be traditional ?


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> Ok, I might have an idea  Not sure if it would be suitable as I have never done thanksgiving. Does the entry have to be traditional ?


It does not need to be traditional.


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> It does not need to be traditional.


Thanks  This way I can at least eat the evidence


----------



## Bugs

Here's *Tybalt's Main Course*! He's a jock villager, so I thought he'd like to make sure everybody else is getting all the protein they need for the Turkey Day feast


----------



## Hat'

I don't quite get what my prompt means... I read the Q&A but I'm not english and I've never seen such words and for some reason I can't find any good translation... could someone help me by telling me what a bunting, garland, or wrath is? I'm lost kfjdlm


----------



## Ginkgo

Hat' said:


> I don't quite get what my prompt means... I read the Q&A but I'm not english and I've never seen such words and for some reason I can't find any good translation... could someone help me by telling me what a bunting, garland, or wrath is? I'm lost kfjdlm





Spoiler








Some bunting


Spoiler








A garland


Spoiler








And a wreath.

All of these items exist in NH also, like Timmy and Tommy have either bunting or christmas garlands up in their shop depending on the season, and you get many a wreath DIY recipes that you can hang on doors. Hope this helps
EDIT: putting the pics in spoilers because I think some of them are huge on desktop


----------



## Hat'

Ginkgo said:


> All of these items exist in NH also, like Timmy and Tommy have either bunting or christmas garlands up in their shop depending on the season, and you get many a wreath DIY recipes that you can hang on doors. Hope this helps
> EDIT: putting the pics in spoilers because I think some of them are huge on desktop


Ah thank youuu!!! I see! Thank you so much for the help! I'll see what I can do with this.


----------



## Emmsey

So my prompt was *Groucho's Centrepiece*. Couple of disclaimers - I'm not from the USA so some googling was required, I'd never come across Groucho before and I am in no way an artist. Despite those things I came up with the below. I wanted to do something that embodied turkey day entirely and what better than a plumage of turkey feathers in autumnal colours. I decided to include Groucho within the design making the perfect turkey day centrepiece.


----------



## fionaluvspizza

Prompt : Big Top's main course
Since Big Top is an elephant (i think). I thought of Thailand. So I drew him cooking Tom Yum soup.

I'm sorry if it's really messy. I have finals coming up and the lineart is really messy LOL. 



(Sorry I had to edit it. Just realized some grammar mistakes and I accidentally uploaded the picture twice)


----------



## Sara?

Emmsey said:


> So my prompt was *Groucho's Centrepiece*. Couple of disclaimers - I'm not from the USA so some googling was required, I'd never come across Groucho before and I am in no way an artist. Despite those things I came up with the below. I wanted to do something that embodied turkey day entirely and what better than a plumage of turkey feathers in autumnal colours. I decided to include Groucho within the design making the perfect turkey day centrepiece.


Sooo cuuute ! So talented  i would totally put this on my table


----------



## fionaluvspizza

Also good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris

fionaluvspizza said:


> Prompt : Big Top's main course
> Since Big Top is an elephant (i think). I thought of Thailand. So I drew him cooking Tom Yum soup.View attachment 337803
> I'm sorry if it's really messy. I have finals coming up and the lineart is really messy LOL.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020
> 
> 
> Also, i forgot how to use TBT. Now there's two pictures. Wow I'm smart (note the sarcasm)


Hi there, I'm afraid I'm unable to see your entry! Could you please try uploading it again?


----------



## fionaluvspizza

Vrisnem said:


> Hi there, I'm afraid I'm unable to see your entry! Could you please try uploading it again?


I edited it already. I'm new with TBT. I'm so sorry.

PS : I know it says I joined at April 2020 and that was when I played new leaf. My brother made me make an account and I didnt really use TBT until I got new horizons


----------



## Rajescrossing

I have never been done this kinda event , not sure what to do?


----------



## Chris

fionaluvspizza said:


> I edited it already. I'm new with TBT. I'm so sorry.


I'm still not seeing anything there. Could you try uploading it in a new post please?


----------



## fionaluvspizza

Vrisnem said:


> I'm still not seeing anything there. Could you try uploading it in a new post please?


Can you see it now? I attached the file instead of uploading the picture


----------



## Sara?

Vrisnem said:


> Hi there, I'm afraid I'm unable to see your entry! Could you please try uploading it again?


I can see the drawing she posted, if you guys need help, i dont mind also posting her entry


----------



## Chris

Rajescrossing said:


> I have never been done this kinda event , not sure what to do?


Your prompt is Renée's side dish, so your task would be to create a side dish that you feel relates to the sisterly rhino villager Renée in some way. Take a look at some of the other users' entries for ideas as to how they have interpreted their own prompts. 



fionaluvspizza said:


> Can you see it now? I attached the file instead of uploading the picture


I can indeed. Very cute!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I'm still working on my entry but I love how supportive everyone in this thread is. TBT has such a nice community. ​


----------



## Roxxy

Sorry for all the questions  is it ok for a centre peace to be food related ?


----------



## Emmsey

I've realised I forgot to include my name card in mine. I've taken another picture with a name card and under spoiler on the original post or PM if required. Really sorry about that I got so swept up in the moment after finishing!


----------



## 6iixx

Vrisnem said:


> Hi both! Drawing a villager isn't required in this challenge.



oh my goodness, i had no idea this was accepted and i've been killing myself trying to draw Maddie    i'm so happy my centerpiece is good enough on it's own, thank you


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> Sorry for all the questions  is it ok for a centre peace to be food related ?


Food can be incorporated into your centrepiece, but it shouldn't be the entire piece! 



Emmsey said:


> I've realised I forgot to include my name card in mine. I've taken another picture with a name card and under spoiler on the original post or PM if required. Really sorry about that I got so swept up in the moment after finishing!


If you could PM me the updated version I can edit it in for you. That way your entry won't be nullified.


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> Food can be incorporated into your centrepiece, but it shouldn't be the entire piece!



Thanks, hard to describe but it’s something I used to have as a party centrepeace as a child  it is food but made like something? sorry, guess food so won’t count


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> Thanks, hard to describe but it’s something I used to have as a party centrepeace as a child  it is food but made like something? sorry, guess food so won’t count


If you can PM me a photo of something similar, or a doodle of what you're imagining, then I would be able to give a hard yes/no answer.


----------



## Miles8618

i got the prompt of Cheri Tablecloth and this is what i drew


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I got Drake’s Side dish as my prompt, so I decided to do a little PSA about feeding ducks with it. If you wanna feed ducks, do NOT give them bread. It sticks in their gut cuz they can’t ingest it, leading to the poor birb getting sick. There’s plenty of good alternatives, including corn, if you want to give your ducks a treat!


----------



## Sara?

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 337916I got Drake’s Side dish as my prompt, so I decided to do a little PSA about feeding ducks with it. If you wanna feed ducks, do NOT give them bread. It sticks in their gut cuz they can’t ingest it, leading to the poor birb getting sick. There’s plenty of good alternatives, including corn, if you want to give your ducks a treat!



Oh gosh i did not know this, thanks for deciding to do this and write about this, i will never give wild birds bread any more, THAANKS !!


----------



## Rosch

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I got Drake’s Side dish as my prompt...


The use of the Drake meme format is genius.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Rosch said:


> The use of the Drake meme format is genius.


Oh. Gosh. I WASNT EVEN GOING FOR THAT! Now that you bring it up the resemblance is uncanny!

now I wish I did the two pictures horizontally...


----------



## Mayor Fia

I had Mac's Tablecloth. Mac ended up having dinner with a couple of lazies and as you probably tell they ended up using it as a napping blanket once dinner was over I hope you can tell who they are. It's Mac, Bob,Cole and Pudge
_

_


----------



## Sara?

Mayor Fia said:


> I had Mac's Tablecloth. Mac ended up having dinner with a couple of lazies and as you probably tell they ended up using it as a napping blanket once dinner was over I hope you can tell who they are. It's Mac, Bob,Cole and Pudge
> _View attachment 337950_




They look so peaceful !  the vibe  they transmit is very relaxing and cozy


----------



## Mayor Fia

Sara? said:


> They look so peaceful !  the vibe  they transmit is very relaxing and cozy


Thank you! I was trying to go for that! Glad I managed to show it.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

This isn't something I'd normally partake in, but I've been wanting to get back into drawing more so...



Spoiler: My Submission








Jambette couldn't help but feel like her wreath was very familiar somehow, but she was in love. If only she could place her finger on it...

I had Jambette's bunting/garland/wreath. What are the odds that I'd get my birthday twin for this?

Anyway, my username is quite tiny here as I incorporated it into the drawing, if that's too small or anything please let me know, I can reupload or something.

Anyway, I also hope it's ok to do this, but here are some fun extras of my process


Spoiler: Pics







Oh, I guess the original hand-drawn file is too big. Anyway, here's my pic with the cleaned up lines and then another with a transparent background.


----------



## Sara?

BigBadButterfree said:


> This isn't something I'd normally partake in, but I've been wanting to get back into drawing more so...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Submission
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337967
> 
> 
> Jambette couldn't help but feel like her wreath was very familiar somehow, but she was in love. If only she could place her finger on it...
> 
> I had Jambette's bunting/garland/wreath. What are the odds that I'd get my birthday twin for this?
> 
> Anyway, my username is quite tiny here as I incorporated it into the drawing, if that's too small or anything please let me know, I can reupload or something.
> 
> Anyway, I also hope it's ok to do this, but here are some fun extras of my process
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 337969View attachment 337968
> Oh, I guess the original hand-drawn file is too big. Anyway, here's my pic with the cleaned up lines and then another with a transparent background.




Its adooooorable !!! you did really well, great skills    and love the wreath similarity to Jambette


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Sara? said:


> Its adooooorable !!! you did really well, great skills    and love the wreath similarity to Jambette


Thank you so much  glad you liked it!


----------



## Roxxy

Mayor Fia said:


> I had Mac's Tablecloth. Mac ended up having dinner with a couple of lazies and as you probably tell they ended up using it as a napping blanket once dinner was over I hope you can tell who they are. It's Mac, Bob,Cole and Pudge
> _View attachment 337950_


Apart from saying your drawing is amazing, I Just had to say that I love the cat pic in your profile  my kitty could be related


----------



## Nefarious

Minou said:


> FINALLY IM DONE!!! This took me the whole day to draw.
> For the record, I have practically zero experience in digital drawing, but was too lazy to draw and colour by hand. You can actually see my art improving along the panels as I gain more experience.
> 
> I got the "Hopper's" and "Bunting, Garland or Wreath" prompt. My choice was the Wreath.
> 
> Basically I thought it'd be fun to imagine how our Cranky Hopper's experience would be making a wreath for the occasion, through a comic.
> I put the description for the wreath below the comic (to avoid spoilers )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopper seemed very happy and proud of his craft. xD
> 
> So, the wreath is supposed to fit his colour scheme, with the red ribbon and maple leaf matching his eye colour, the bells matching his yellow eyebrows, and the orange ribbon matching his beak. Overall, warm colours that perfectly fit for thanksgiving .
> 
> Hope this has been to everyone's liking!! <3



Once I got to the 8th panel I started tearing up. _He looks so proud._
Just wanted to say you did an amazing job on this. It's moving.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 337916I got Drake’s Side dish as my prompt, so I decided to do a little PSA about feeding ducks with it. If you wanna feed ducks, do NOT give them bread. It sticks in their gut cuz they can’t ingest it, leading to the poor birb getting sick. There’s plenty of good alternatives, including corn, if you want to give your ducks a treat!


That's not fair you were set up to get a good meme smh


----------



## Aniko

The drake side-dish is so funny!


----------



## Minou

NefariousKing said:


> Once I got to the 8th panel I started tearing up. _He looks so proud._
> Just wanted to say you did an amazing job on this. It's moving.


Omgg thank you so much !! Your comment made me feel so happy! 
I'm glad it moved you!


----------



## bloodborne

hi! i got "bonbons tablecloth"!

the tablecloth was represented by having detailing of her face and her personality reflected in the lace detailing itself! bonbon herself is settled by the cloth, to show the [hopefully] similarities between them.

i hope this looks okay<3


----------



## skarmoury

_"Ketchup's 100% tomato juice, now with the flavors of fall!  Get yours at a thanksgiving party near you. "_
Ketchup would definitely be _that_ kind of peppy villager who self-promotes their own drink at a thanksgiving party.

My prompt was *Ketchup's drink*!





I didn't wanna overthink my piece so I went with doing something I really loved drawing: ACNH food items! I usually put the character's name in Japanese on the label but I only now realized Ketchup's JP name is literally.......... ketchup. The item she is promoting is tomato juice and not ketchup I swear, that's just her name on the label 

also fun fact but I like drawing with my finger so this was a fun finger doodle project!



Spoiler: picture with the drink item alone!


----------



## tolisamarie

Here is my entry! I’m not an artist but I really tried, so please don’t laugh! 

My prompt was: Cherry’s Centerpiece

I used the spiderweb design of Cherry’s shirt on the candle to represent her goth style.


----------



## lana.

skarmoury said:


> _"Ketchup's 100% tomato juice, now with the flavors of fall!  Get yours at a thanksgiving party near you. "_
> Ketchup would definitely be _that_ kind of peppy villager who self-promotes their own drink at a thanksgiving party.
> 
> My prompt was *Ketchup's drink*!
> 
> View attachment 338019
> 
> I didn't wanna overthink my piece so I went with doing something I really loved drawing: ACNH food items! I usually put the character's name in Japanese on the label but I only now realized Ketchup's JP name is literally.......... ketchup. The item she is promoting is tomato juice and not ketchup I swear, that's just her name on the label
> 
> also fun fact but I like drawing with my finger so this was a fun finger doodle project!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture with the drink item alone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338022


this is actually the cutest thing i have ever seen. :0


----------



## skarmoury

lana. said:


> this is actually the cutest thing i have ever seen. :0


lana u flatter me too much akjadkdf thank u ur cute too ❤


----------



## Aurita

My entry is Bam’s Dessert, so here is Bam’s açaí bowl!  As Bam is a jock, I tried to think of a healthy and yummy dessert alternative and my mind went to açaí bowl since it has tons of fruits and is kind of like ice cream  As Bam is blue, I gave the açaí bowl a little bit a bluer tint and put tons of blueberries on top (in addition to the other fruits). please enjoy his dessert


----------



## skarmoury

Aurita said:


> My entry is Bam’s Dessert, so here is Bam’s açaí bowl!  As Bam is a jock, I tried to think of a healthy and yummy dessert alternative and my mind went to açaí bowl since it has tons of fruits and is kind of like ice cream  As Bam is blue, I gave the açaí bowl a little bit a bluer tint and put tons of blueberries on top (in addition to the other fruits). please enjoy his dessert
> 
> View attachment 338041


omg this actually looks so delicious..................   im craving rn!


----------



## Foreverfox

skarmoury said:


> _"Ketchup's 100% tomato juice, now with the flavors of fall!  Get yours at a thanksgiving party near you. "_
> Ketchup would definitely be _that_ kind of peppy villager who self-promotes their own drink at a thanksgiving party.
> 
> My prompt was *Ketchup's drink*!
> 
> View attachment 338019
> 
> I didn't wanna overthink my piece so I went with doing something I really loved drawing: ACNH food items! I usually put the character's name in Japanese on the label but I only now realized Ketchup's JP name is literally.......... ketchup. The item she is promoting is tomato juice and not ketchup I swear, that's just her name on the label
> 
> also fun fact but I like drawing with my finger so this was a fun finger doodle project!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture with the drink item alone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338022


Omg yours is amazing!! I wish I was that talented! My digital art prowess is that of a 3 yr old in MS paint.  ...nothing against 3 yr olds in paint, just saying lol


----------



## duckykate

omg thank you staff for doing so many events this year dont burn yourself out!!


----------



## Nefarious

Caroline's Main Course

_This year it's Caroline's turn to host Thanksgiving. Who needs turkey when you've got a backyard full of fresh fish!_

Caroline is is serving up some Ahi Poke as the main course. I choose this specific dish because Caroline was originally an islander, well known for sporting a hibiscus and her catchphrase "hulaaaa", so I thought a Hawaiian dish would fit with her theme.
I can't draw such detailed food all that well, but I hope it's decent enough to qualify.




_It looks better if you open it in a new tab._​


----------



## Katzenjammer

I am so sorry for the horrible quality of this, but I haven't had much time at all due to many real life things going on, and it's only still a concept sketch at that so I totally understand if it doesn't get accepted. I wanted it to be a play on the myth about how ostriches bury their head in the sand (which they don't), but Bob, being a prankster, told her that her drink was down in that hole. I suspect Sandy will not be happy when she discovers the joke, and much chasing will ensue, lol. Anywho, I'm ambitious but rubbish. I really wish I had more time to work on a final version of this that was much better, I'm sorry ;-; <3 I hope to have time to add a last finished better one before the deadline, but just in case, this is my participation piece (again, if it's accepted):





edited for wrong pronouns! so sorry! ;-; <3


----------



## Vsmith

Happy Turkey Day!!!
My prompt was Pinky the villager and main course.
Pinky is a peppy pink panda bear. 
I made General Tso's Tofu Stir Fry and white rice. I made star shaped carrots to represent how she wants to be a super star and made the rice look like Pinky. The dish is vegan because pandas are vegan. General Tso's flavor to represent her love of imperial style. I put it in a bento for Pinky's love of cute things.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Vsmith said:


> Happy Turkey Day!!!
> My prompt was Pinky the villager and main course.
> Pinky is a peppy pink panda bear.
> I made General Tso's Tofu Stir Fry and white rice. I made star shaped carrots to represent how she wants to be a super star and made the rice look like Pinky. The dish is vegan because pandas are vegan. General Tso's flavor to represent her love of imperial style. I put it in a bento for Pinky's love of cute things.


You are amazing :O That is so cool!


----------



## Vsmith

Katzenjammer said:


> You are amazing :O That is so cool!


Thank you!!


----------



## jadetine

When given the prompt (Vic's Drink), I immediately thought of Brewster (because where else do you get drinks in AC?). And Vic? Well, he's the best cranky Viking ox; but when it comes to his relationship with café drinks, I imagine he prefers a spiked, make-you-reminisce-about-pillaging, sort of beverage. What I came up with is a sort of Irish coffee that is delicious, but not photogenic...

Recipe:
1. Brew fresh coffee or a dark chocolate hot chocolate (at least 2.5 oz)
2. Warm a mug or Irish coffee glass by filling it with hot water. Allow this to sit for a few minutes, then dump out the water (not on your barista pigeon).
3. Pour in 1oz Irish Cream, fill with coffee/hot chocolate, and stir.
4. Top with whipped cream.


----------



## skarmoury

Vsmith said:


> Happy Turkey Day!!!
> My prompt was Pinky the villager and main course.
> Pinky is a peppy pink panda bear.
> I made General Tso's Tofu Stir Fry and white rice. I made star shaped carrots to represent how she wants to be a super star and made the rice look like Pinky. The dish is vegan because pandas are vegan. General Tso's flavor to represent her love of imperial style. I put it in a bento for Pinky's love of cute things.
> View attachment 338099


oooh how did you make the star shapes? :0
btw this box is lovely! i loooove anything tofu with rice


----------



## Clock

My prompt was *Drift's Drink*






-Drift's drink is supposed to a pumpkin and orange punch drink, but with some other sparkling drink other than apple cider (since he's allergic to apples).
-His favorite fruit when he was an islander was oranges so I decided to go with the concept of adding oranges to the drink.
-And in ACPC, he gives you pumpkin pie, so that's why I also added pumpkins to it as well.
-And to have the pumpkin pie experience, I added whip cream, pumpkin spice (on the cream) and cinnamon to the drink. 

Tl;dr I just gave Drift a pumpkin punch as his drink entry for his Thanksgiving party

Hope its ok​


----------



## Pintuition

My prompt was "Kody's Dessert". Kody is super into fitness so it was important that he brought a fruity dessert that's full of nutrients (and sugar for cheat day)- a glorious blueberry pie. If you look closely, you can still see the imprint of some beans from where he crimped the edges with his paws. Since Kody is turquoise with dark blue over one eye I wanted the pie to reflect that too. So grab a slice, Kody would love to share his dessert with you!!


----------



## DaCoSim

Omg these are presh!!! As I’ve been working crazy hours again and making Christmas wreaths for my Mgr’s in my spare time, I hope I have enough time to draw up my idea! I LUV my prompt omg!


----------



## Mr_Persona

almost done with my center piece


----------



## JellyBeans

was planning on physically cooking mine but things change so here we are! my entry is nothing fancy. as a koala, Lyman's only awake for about 2 hours of each day so he needed a side dish that was easy to put together! so he made some nice and simple coriander (cilantro for you americans) and lime rice  the lime as a key flavour is of course inspired by Lyman's citrusy design.


----------



## tealbear

My prompt was Bree’s main course! 
so I made Mac and cheese of course with addition of Bree cheese!


----------



## pochy

my prompt was penelope's centerpiece! i made a bunch of bows out of paper and tape (didn't have any ribbon) to uh... remind of her design! and a few autumny extras so that it fits for thanksgiving


----------



## Viridia

Even though I've been on TBT for years, this is my first ever submission!!! 
My prompt was Portia's Tablecloth. Portia is so classy and we all know she is a RICH puppy, so she always reminds me of Cruella De Vil. So I dressed her up as Cruella, enjoying an expensive meal dining on the only 'tablecloth' she would ever be caught eating on... Hope u like it! ^^

We don't celebrate Thanksgiving in Australia, but I wish you all a happy and safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## Balverine

I got Knox's Drink! I made a Knox plush out of felt along with a cinnamon mocha latte for my prompt.
I figure being a cranky villager, Knox would enjoy coffee (and there's plenty of milk in it, since he loves milk in his coffee lol), but one of the other animals (likely a smug or peppy villager) got him to try something fancy



Spoiler: my submission


----------



## Vsmith

skarmoury said:


> oooh how did you make the star shapes? :0
> btw this box is lovely! i loooove anything tofu with rice


Thank you!! I have these mini cookie cutters that I used for the stars. This was a lot of fun to make. 
Here's  the recipe for the stir fry tofu!








						General Tso's Tofu
					

Crispy tofu cubes are drenched in sweet and spicy gingery sauce and served up with broccoli and rice to make this flavor-packed General Tso's tofu.




					www.connoisseurusveg.com
				



I orginally found it on pinterest.


----------



## LiquidRat

My prompt was Antonio's Dessert, so I went with a very traditional mince meat pie! Personally my family always had these for thanksgiving, and our family recipe used quite a bit of actual meat in the pies, which fit perfectly with Antonio's jock personality!


----------



## DaCoSim

Just a fair warning, I might be going to hell for mine


----------



## SarahSays

I present Marcel's Mocktail! 

My prompt was Marcel's Drink. Being the lazy dog that he is, I decided to create a dog-friendly mocktail that can be enjoyed by other lazy dogs (I know I have a few) this Thanksgiving! 

Obviously, there are only a few ingredients to keep it lazy. I wanted to use bright colors to make a statement, just like Marcel does with his look! The whipped cream reminds me of his face XD




Recipe:
- 5 cups Watermelon (no seeds) cubed
- 1/3 light coconut milk
- Handful of ice
(Blend together)
Whipped Cream for good boys and girls*



Spoiler: Testimonials





 





Thanks so the staff for hosting another amazing event


----------



## Katzenjammer

DaCoSim said:


> Just a fair warning, I might be going to hell for mine


I have a feeling I know where you're going with your prompt roflmao xD ...


----------



## Rosch

Got milk for Thanksgiving?
You should! Because milk does a body good!





Alright, so I got "Peck's Drink". And since he's a jock, I thought I'd go with something nutritious. Peck might be a smol birb, but those gigantic muscles are just there waiting to be flexed.

What's his secret? Milk.

Fresh milk. Skimmed milk. Low-fat milk. Freshly-squeezed-from-the-cow's-udder milk. A liter of milk contains approx. 32 grams of protein which comes from casein and whey, which helps promote muscle growth. Since it's Thanksgiving, Peck would like to share his most-prized drink with everyone.


----------



## Cutesy

Here is my submission for the prompt of “Bones’s Tablecloth”. Since Bones is a lazy villager, of course the first thing that came to mind was him using the tablecloth as a blanket for a nap. I’m sure the smell of a delicious Turkey Day meal coming out will wake him up!


----------



## DaCoSim

Katzenjammer said:


> I have a feeling I know where you're going with your prompt roflmao xD ...


U might be correct


----------



## justina

Here is my entry for Sharis side dish! Shari is a caring sisterly and wanted to make a sweet side dish, monkey bread!


----------



## xlisapisa

First thing I thought of when I saw Chow’s side dish was noodles. I can definitely see Chow bringing noodles to a thanksgiving pot luck and since he’s a panda of Chinese descent, what better noodles than chow mein.


----------



## skarmoury

Vsmith said:


> Thank you!! I have these mini cookie cutters that I used for the stars. This was a lot of fun to make.
> Here's  the recipe for the stir fry tofu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Tso's Tofu
> 
> 
> Crispy tofu cubes are drenched in sweet and spicy gingery sauce and served up with broccoli and rice to make this flavor-packed General Tso's tofu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.connoisseurusveg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I orginally found it on pinterest.


oh wow thank you so much! i think we still have tofu in the refrigerator so I might try this out soon ❤


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

"Mallary! You were supposed to make a *side dish*!"
"Oh, isn't that what this is? Just a little something on the side...  quackpth!"


----------



## Plume

"Tom's Drink" was my prompt. The image is based around Tom's quote on the AC wiki, "there's no use crying over spilled milk." I was unsure about leaving the quote in there, but I felt like it gave it "album cover" vibes! Tom calls for a different kind of beverage, clearly unphased by the spilled milk he brought for turkey day.


----------



## LadyDestani

Well, here is my submission for Moose's Centerpiece. I really hope this is acceptable despite the poor artwork. I have no talent for art.

_At this time of year, Moose only has one thing on his mind...how his favorite American football team is doing. So instead of the traditional cornucopia centerpiece, he brought a football helmet overflowing with nachos. The large helmet bears the logo of his favorite team which he has worn proudly on his shirt for many years. The small helmets filled with nacho cheese, salsa, and guacamole match Moose's blue and brown color scheme.



_


----------



## DaCoSim

Y’all should have KNOWN better than to give this one to me.


----------



## Lavamaize

DaCoSim said:


> Y’all should have KNOWN better than to give this one to me.
> View attachment 338424


Yess! I love it!


----------



## Perri

_*View attachment 338430*_
_*"Happy Turkey Day and well done, Pietro! This casserole looks like such a treat! And thank you for not going along with that turkey corn dogs idea...."*_

Pietro prepared a side dish of sweet pumpkin casserole, with some rainbow marshmallows mixed in! Pietro has worried about seeming to unsettling based on his appearance and incredible pectoral muscles. He wants to provide something wonderful for the town to enjoy, and show everyone that he's as sweet as the food he's prepared!

And maybe Pietro can come up with some traditional carnival-style, turkey-less corn dogs for next year.* *

I'm so glad to be able to participate in this celebration and participate along such lovely, creative people!!


----------



## Elphie

My prompt was Julia's Dessert! I feel like Julia would bring a fruit tart to Thanksgiving so that's what I went with :3


----------



## lieryl

*frobert’s side dish
——-
frobert wanted to bring some magical swamp water soup but it seems his bowl has fallen in... save him a seat won’t you? poor guy might be a while.


Spoiler: explanationnnn



so i had no idea what a jock frog would bring so i went with the idea of frobert wandering through his swamp, home to frogs and such, looking for the perfect side dish and knocking out his daily exercise at the same time TT
it was fun to do something more scenic like this even though i am not good at it lolol at some point i was just slapping colors on  ty as always for the events! i enjoyed drawing my lovely frobert blob 


*​


----------



## Cosmic-chan

All these nice entries and I can't even bother to finish mine smh


----------



## Chris

I have either accepted all submissions up until this point or quoted your post below if I cannot accept it. If I've neither accepted your entry nor quoted you here then please get in touch. 



Katzenjammer said:


> I am so sorry for the horrible quality of this, but I haven't had much time at all due to many real life things going on, and it's only still a concept sketch at that so I totally understand if it doesn't get accepted. I wanted it to be a play on the myth about how ostriches bury their head in the sand (which they don't), but Bob, being a prankster, told him his drink was down in that hole. I suspect Sandy will not be happy when he discovers it's not down there and much chasing will ensue, lol. Anywho, I'm ambitious but rubbish. I really wish I had more time to work on a final version of this that was much better, I'm sorry ;-; <3 I hope to have time to add a last finished better one before the deadline, but just in case, this is my participation piece (again, if it's accepted):





lieryl said:


> *frobert’s side dish
> ——-
> frobert wanted to bring some magical swamp water soup but it seems his bowl has fallen in... save him a seat won’t you? poor guy might be a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: explanationnnn
> 
> 
> 
> so i had no idea what a jock frog would bring so i went with the idea of frobert wandering through his swamp, home to frogs and such, looking for the perfect side dish and knocking out his daily exercise at the same time TT
> it was fun to do something more scenic like this even though i am not good at it lolol at some point i was just slapping colors on  ty as always for the events! i enjoyed drawing my lovely frobert blob
> 
> 
> *​


Hi @Katzenjammer and @lieryl! While beautiful submissions your entries don't appear to contain the item that the villager is to bring to the Turkey Day celebration. Due to this I am unable to accept these entries. If you could either edit your original drawings, or create something new, that contains the item that they are bringing then I will be able to accept it. Please submit your edited/new entries in a new post rather than editing the existing ones, because I won't see it otherwise. 



LoyalDragonfly said:


> "Mallary! You were supposed to make a *side dish*!"
> "Oh, isn't that what this is? Just a little something on the side...  quackpth!"
> 
> View attachment 338379


Hi @LoyalDragonfly! While I understand it is part of the joke, your entry fails to meet your prompt due to containing a dessert rather than a side dish. If you would like to resubmit something that better fits your prompt please do so by making a new post. Thanks!


----------



## Katzenjammer

Vrisnem said:


> Hi @Katzenjammer and @lieryl! While beautiful submissions your entries don't appear to contain the item that the villager is to bring to the Turkey Day celebration. Due to this I am unable to accept these entries. If you could either edit your original drawings, or create something new, that contains the item that they are bringing then I will be able to accept it. Please submit your edited/new entries in a new post rather than editing the existing ones, because I won't see it otherwise.


Aw, dang...I wish I had the time. I guess I don't even get participation points this time. My bad. 

Edit: I thought the deadline was today, nevermind! I will try to do something new that's better, since the drink can't be seen down in the hole Bob dug, as that was part of the joke, lol! xD! I needed more panels for that cartoon, honestly. Thanks again for the heads up! <3 I have a backup creation plan (hopefully?) just in case I can't get the artwork done in time.


----------



## Giddy

They all look so beautiful! Can't wait to make mine, just need to go shopping!


----------



## lieryl

*frobert’s side dish*
*——
it’s an upright bowl of magic swamp water soup now, looks like frobert and his soup from the swamp won’t late after all.


Spoiler



this is the best i can do since i’ll be busy for the rest of this week lolol


*​


----------



## Blink.

Lily's Centerpiece.

Lily is a frog. Her name is also probably based on lily pads which you can find frogs on. Incorporated lily pads, lotus seed heads, and some assortment of flowers and leaves around a cornucopia. Fits one table setting. May or may not be artificial foliage.


----------



## Sara?

Blink. said:


> Lily's Centerpiece.
> 
> Lily is a frog. Her name is also probably based on lily pads which you can find frogs on. Incorporated lily pads, lotus seed heads, and some assortment of flowers and leaves around a cornucopia. Fits one table setting. May or may not be artificial foliage.



EGGS!!!!  the sight of them makes my brain go go mode hahahah  . BTW you drawing is so lovely and the villager looks just so adorable you just want to squish


----------



## Mercedes

Omfg I got rex’s drink I frickin love him ughh and he lives on my island and he’s my dreamie baby I have to think


----------



## Foreverfox

Rosch said:


> Got milk for Thanksgiving?
> You should! Because milk does a body good!
> 
> View attachment 338313
> 
> Alright, so I got "Peck's Drink". And since he's a jock, I thought I'd go with something nutritious. Peck might be a smol birb, but those gigantic muscles are just there waiting to be flexed.
> 
> What's his secret? Milk.
> 
> Fresh milk. Skimmed milk. Low-fat milk. Freshly-squeezed-from-the-cow's-udder milk. A liter of milk contains approx. 32 grams of protein which comes from casein and whey, which helps promote muscle growth. Since it's Thanksgiving, Peck would like to share his most-prized drink with everyone.


This is amazing!


----------



## Jyurei

Blink. said:


> Lily's Centerpiece.
> 
> Lily is a frog. Her name is also probably based on lily pads which you can find frogs on. Incorporated lily pads, lotus seed heads, and some assortment of flowers and leaves around a cornucopia. Fits one table setting. May or may not be artificial foliage.


This looks adorable! I love Lily and I love the way you drew her


----------



## mocha.

Don’t often get to participate in creative forum events so I’m extra happy that I managed to finish this in time!  

my prompt was “Nibbles’s Drink” and here’s what I came up with (username written on the right side of the glass):





This drink is heavily inspired on Nibbles’s colour scheme (the watermelon in the glass was inspired by her shirt!), and I thought I’d add little balls of mochi in the shape of her head and tail as an extra edible snack!

This mojito inspired cocktail is made up of blue curacao, sugar syrup, watermelon liquor, lime juice, mint and garnished with a slice of watermelon, watermelon flavoured sherbet and some tasty balls of mochi!

A vibrant drink reminiscent of summer to make your cold November day that little bit brighter


----------



## Sara?

mocha. said:


> Don’t often get to participate in creative forum events so I’m extra happy that I managed to finish this in time!
> 
> my prompt was “Nibbles’s Drink” and here’s what I came up with (username written on the right side of the glass):
> View attachment 338524
> 
> 
> This drink is heavily inspired on Nibbles’s colour scheme (the watermelon in the glass was inspired by her shirt!), and I thought I’d add little balls of mochi in the shape of her head and tail as an extra edible snack!
> 
> This mojito inspired cocktail is made up of blue curacao, sugar syrup, watermelon liquor, lime juice, mint and garnished with a slice of watermelon, watermelon flavoured sherbet and some tasty balls of mochi!
> 
> A vibrant drink reminiscent of summer to make your cold November day that little bit brighter ☀



Amazing !! You have out done your self ! , its so detailed, beautiful and just so delightful to look at !! 10/10 congrats !!!


----------



## Lavamaize

My prompt was "Murphy's Bunting, Garland, or Wreath". I chose to do the bunting, so for my bunting I incorporated the green color to represent the color of Murphy's fur as well as his roof color, and the brown letters (it looks black) to represent the color of the wood on his house. In addtion, I made the bunting flags in the shape or a bear cub head because Murphy is a bear cub!


----------



## LaceGloves

I'm excited to participate! I got Dizzy's Drink. He's a baby, and has nice colors so drawing a drink for him to bring sounds fun!


----------



## Bekaa

Pudge is a lazy bear who likes to play. I imagined Pudge being asked to bring a table cloth to the party, but on the way, he decides to play super hero! He'll show up late, when he starts getting hungry.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

After learning that cake isn't a real side dish, Mallary went home and whipped up some deviled eggs (don't worry, they're not duck eggs).
Cheer up, Mallary! Even if it's not dessert, the other villagers think your dish is still just as beautiful!

EDITED: I forgot to include my name. Here it is!


----------



## JellyLu

My prompt is "Plucky's Side Dish."  I know who Plucky is but still wanted to research her more to get my creative juices flowing. When I did, I noticed that her name in Japanese is "Pataya" which automatically made my mind think _sweet potatoes _(Pataya looks like a cross between 'potato' and 'yam' to me). I therefore decided to put a Plucky Twist on my sweet potato casserole! The brown coloring of the pecan/brown sugar crust and the orange of the yams themselves definitely remind me of her color scheme. I placed some yams in a triangle shape on top of the crust to create a beak. I then used some white paper to put her iconic white eyelashes onto the dish. I also added a small red leaf in the corner because Plucky wore a red leaf on her head in the older Animal Crossing games (plus it works with the autumn theme of the holiday).



Spoiler: entry :)











I'm happy because not only did I get to eat my dish (my favorite every year) and other amazing dishes, but I got to have fun making it extra special. I had a wonderful Thanksgiving and I hope everyone else did as well  Thanks for this event staff!


----------



## Irescien

I got “Curly’s Bunting/Garland/Wreath” and I chose to do a Garland !

Curly is really excited to show up with his nice garland, adorned with a bunch of his favourite ornaments! What do you mean they aren’t really holiday appropriate ? But sports are always in style !







Spoiler:  artist notes



I went a little extra with this one It seems loll,, But it seemed fitting to have a background setting like he’s showing up to your house ready for the party ! this was a ton of fun to do ;w; and also just interesting to draw a villager I haven’t before ! I don’t think i’ve drawn any of the pigs before :0


----------



## duckvely

I got *Tia's Centerpiece*! I created a flower vase based on her design, which includes the color of her feet, the yellow ball on the top of her head, her yellow headband, and the blue flower on her cheek. The flowers in the vase are from her NL garden tank outfit, and the doily is based on her NH maid outfit


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Here's Carrie's tablecloth! 



From the shirt she starts with, it seems she's a fan of red with white polka dots. Also added yellow to match her fur! I spent way too long on this...glued so many polka dots...


----------



## dizzy bone

Felt like participating too because my prompt was cute  Cranston is bringing onigiris to the feast! Inspired by his character design and his lotus shirt from New Leaf!!


----------



## scaredlittlebug

dizzy bone said:


> Felt like participating too because my prompt was cute  Cranston is bringing onigiris to the feast! Inspired by his character design and his lotus shirt from New Leaf!!
> 
> View attachment 338660


This is so adorable! I love Cranston! He's actually the middle placement across from me in my tablecloth entry.


----------



## _Rainy_

Here’s my entry which is Boon’s center piece. He was given one job for Turkey day and instead of just bringing the center piece he became it. All who ate their meal got treated to a lovely view.


----------



## jiny

i finally whipped up something simple! i got maple's dessert, so i just used maple's starting shirt from NL as the plate and a pumpkin pie as the dessert  i really wanted to try something including maple herself, but i was struggling too much :^)


Spoiler: <3


----------



## HollySeeker

Everyone's entry is so good! I still draw like my inner child and I spent a lot of time copying Monty that the details of the trees became overwhelming..

Here is my entry. I have never had Monty but having looked up his style, he's outdoorsy so I put him outside amongst the tree's with a campfire going and his bunting on the trees. I chose mushrooms because his NH house has  them


----------



## Sheep Villager

Unfortunately due to real-life coming at me out of nowhere I won't be able to shade this piece, but I think I got it to a point where it can at least still stand on its own.

My prompt was Raddle's centerpiece. Raddle is a really funky villager and I tried to capture his many interests in my piece. In NL he was more of a doctor judging by his house interior, but in NH he seems to have developed more of a mad scientist vibe. Whatever the case I had fun coming up with objects that made me think of him.

I guess we should be glad Raddle was on decorating duty and not cooking duty, right?

My piece consists of:​
-Totally not real skull
-Preserved snake
-Medical leeches
-Blood test vials
-Yellow pansies, Black tulips and Pink cosmos
-Raddle colored bow

Fun fact: The pink accent colors are there because when Raddle gets surprised his eyes go a pink color!






Thank you for hosting this event!​


----------



## corlee1289

My prompt was: Diva’s side dish. 

On my Island, there is a forest near a clover leaf shaped pond that my frog villagers have. So I imagined Diva gathering the mushrooms and fishing for some salmon to make a salmon/mushroom hot pot to bring to the feast. There are the elegant mushrooms, flat mushrooms, and round mushrooms (I put oyster, enoki, shimeji, and shiitake mushrooms).


----------



## Sara?

corlee1289 said:


> My prompt was: Diva’s side dish.
> 
> On my Island, there is a forest near a clover leaf shaped pond that my frog villagers have. So I imagined Diva gathering the mushrooms and fishing for some salmon to make a salmon/mushroom hot pot to bring to the feast. There are the elegant mushrooms, flat mushrooms, and round mushrooms (I put oyster, enoki, shimeji, and shiitake mushrooms).



it reminds me to Pho  would you mind writing me in a DM the recipe, no rush when ever you have extra time. I love pho


----------



## Cakecrazy909




----------



## Roxxy

My prompt was Hamphreys Centrepiece.

I thought as Hamphrey is a cranky he wouldn’t be happy if he was left to go hungry. I made a cheese and pineapple hedgehog which was was the highlight of my childhood parties  Hamphreys fav food is cheese and hamsters are allowed pineapple as a treat, Well, it is Thanksgiving 

EDIT: Sorry, uploaded the picture without the name by mistake! 



Spoiler


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

My prompt was Peck’s Centrepiece, and I automatically though of the pecking motion of a bird, but had a better idea. Peck is a jock, and the word ’peck’ also refers to a chest muscle that is often strengthened in body building. So I thought being the jock Peck is, during his Thanksgiving he will be thankful for his ‘ripped muscles’ (and you all know they are non-existent). He also wants to be able to look at his muscles all the time


----------



## Mr_Persona

Plume said:


> "Tom's Drink" was my prompt. The image is based around Tom's quote on the AC wiki, "there's no use crying over spilled milk." I was unsure about leaving the quote in there, but I felt like it gave it "album cover" vibes! Tom calls for a different kind of beverage, clearly unphased by the spilled milk he brought for turkey day.


one of my favorite villagers! l like it!


----------



## Katzenjammer

Ok, this time Sandy's drink is visible and not been hidden in a hole by Bob to play a joke! If you want to know how we got here, please see my previous concept sketch for what I was originally going to do over HERE! xD

This is after Sandy found her sparkling cider hidden in that hole. As you can see, she's wearing a special bib (bad game crossover joke) just to freak Bob out. I'm sorry, I had to, and no, I cannot draw ostrich villagers at all, but I did try pretty hard, despite how it looks, lol. Final answer! Er, entry! Thank you to the staff and everyone else for their patience with me! <3





edited for use of wrong pronouns as I was not aware sandy was female! i am sooo sorry ;-;!


----------



## arielnicolex

First time ever doing one of these and thought i might as well give it a try! My promt was Cleo’s side dish. Her side dish is a purple sweet potato pie. She holds her favorite mocha coffee in her other hand.


----------



## Foreverfox

mocha. said:


> Don’t often get to participate in creative forum events so I’m extra happy that I managed to finish this in time!
> 
> my prompt was “Nibbles’s Drink” and here’s what I came up with (username written on the right side of the glass):
> View attachment 338524
> 
> 
> This drink is heavily inspired on Nibbles’s colour scheme (the watermelon in the glass was inspired by her shirt!), and I thought I’d add little balls of mochi in the shape of her head and tail as an extra edible snack!
> 
> This mojito inspired cocktail is made up of blue curacao, sugar syrup, watermelon liquor, lime juice, mint and garnished with a slice of watermelon, watermelon flavoured sherbet and some tasty balls of mochi!
> 
> A vibrant drink reminiscent of summer to make your cold November day that little bit brighter ☀


I loveee this!!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Roxxy said:


> My prompt was Hamphreys Centrepiece.
> 
> I thought as Hamphrey is a cranky he wouldn’t be happy if he was left to go hungry. I made a cheese and pineapple hedgehog which was was the highlight of my childhood parties  Hamphreys fav food is cheese and hamsters are allowed pineapple as a treat, Well, it is Thanksgiving
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, uploaded the picture without the name by mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You unlocked some childhood memories! I totally forgot about these hedgehogs. I almost want to make one now for nostalgia. ​


----------



## Katzenjammer

arielnicolex said:


> First time ever doing one of these and thought i might as well give it a try! My promt was Cleo’s side dish. Her side dish is a purple sweet potato pie. She holds her favorite mocha coffee in her other hand.


I think you did a great job! I especially like how accurately you drew her head and face with the spacing and proportions. 

All of these entries are so amazing and creative! I just am bowled over by all of it! *insert bowling pins being knocked over sound effect here, yes I am very cheesy and silly, lol...*


----------



## moo_nieu

Sylvana is one of my favorite villagers! She has a normal personality, so I thought her tablecloth should be cozy and homemade. This tablecloth was made by her family to remind her of home and give her comfort while she lives on her own <3

I tried to relate the designs to Sylvana’s outfit, furniture, species, and personality, so I included elements of nature, books, comfort food, and of course pictures of her family. The kiwi is for her kiwi dress, and the cherry blossoms are for her cherry blossom furniture


----------



## Miss Misty

So my prompt was Drago's Side Dish. I was inspired by Drago's dragon design to create Drago's Treasure Hoard of Veggies. The treasure consists of gemstones (carrots and peas) with lots and lots of gold coins (corn). And a dragon would never leave his hoard unattended, so atop the pile of treasure is Drago himself, created out of a head of broccoli for his face, two heads of cauliflower for his frills, parsnips for his teefies, and a green split pea and a yellow split pea to simulate his eyes-half-open expression (it was the best I could think of okay).


----------



## Snowifer

My prompt was Murphy's Centerpiece. I wanted to have it be woods themed since Murphy has a woods themed house, so I drew some green plants and pinecones in a log pot.


----------



## Shanica92

Lopez's side dish is alphabet macaroni and cheese. My favorite side dish is mac and cheese and Lopez favorite hobby is education, so I combine both our favorite things together to get alphabet macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Spoiler: My centerpiece 






whole picture



Rhonda



back part



up close of the flower
and close up of thebutterfly and the bird that are on both sides on the piece.  click image to pop up










	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

and yes l painted the rhino and molded her hair. I did a lot of hot gluing and also added lights around it


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mr_Persona said:


> Spoiler: My centerpiece
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338930
> whole picture
> View attachment 338931
> Rhonda
> View attachment 338932
> back part
> View attachment 338933
> up close of the flower
> and close up of thebutterfly and the bird that are on both sides on the piece.  click image to pop up
> View attachment 338935
> View attachment 338934
> View attachment 338936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020
> 
> and yes l painted the rhino and molded her hair. I did a lot of hot gluing and also added lights around it


omg forgot my username. I'll take an extra picture of my username in it. Please staff don't be mad, it's my fault that l forgot to put in my username by the center piece. I edited the spoiler and added an image of my username with centerpiece.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Wow, @Mr_Persona that is so pretty! That must have taken a lot of time and effort! I love the colors you chose! <3


----------



## Mr_Persona

Katzenjammer said:


> Wow, @Mr_Persona that is so pretty! That must have taken a lot of time and effort! I love the colors you chose! <3


Thank you! And yes it took 4 days and l stayed up until 2 am all those days when l was working on it. Finally it's good to relax

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

and actually it's pretty big in person and the purple is more darker. but in picture it's just doesn't look like that way xD And that's another reason why l had to take multiple pictures. But the main ones is the first picture and the 2nd last one for the staff to look at.


----------



## Chris

All entries up to this point have been accepted. No notes to make other than *please do not edit your submissions*. If something requires changing, please PM me the updated image rather than editing it yourself. Thank you!

If your entry hasn't been accepted the most likely scenario is I have simply missed it, so let me know ASAP if this has happened to you - thanks!


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Spoiler: My Entry


























My subject was: Nate's Tablecloth

I couldn't picrure an image that would draw out both Nate's lazy personality and fit in one sheet of paper, so I did multiple drawings and stacked them on top of each other to resemble a comic strip.  I don't have a scanner, so I had to take individual photos. I hope that's ok.


----------



## Chris

Kuriboh said:


> Spoiler: My Entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My subject was: Nate's Tablecloth
> 
> I couldn't picrure an image that would draw out both Nate's lazy personality and fit in one sheet of paper, so I did multiple drawings and stacked them on top of each other to resemble a comic strip.  I don't have a scanner, so I had to take individual photos. I hope that's ok.


Hi there! We do need your entry to be visible all in a single image file. If you can find someone to help you assemble these into a collage or comic strip then we'll be able to accept it.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Vrisnem said:


> Hi there! We do need your entry to be visible all in a single image file. If you can find someone to help you assemble these into a collage or comic strip then we'll be able to accept it.



Ok. Took me a bit to find an app to combine all photos while keeping the full image but I did it! 



Spoiler: Nate's Tablecloth









(Had to edit because I made a mistake when uploading )


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Feeling particularly in the mood to draw, I decided to join in on TBT's Turkey Day event after all. My prompt is Velma's drink: *Fruit & Vegetable Punch.* I'll admit, I wasn't too keen on getting Velma of all villagers, but suddenly I started thinking of her as a grandmother figure of sorts (maybe it's that beard of hers) and suddenly I thought it would be really cute to include other goat villagers as babies~ thus, I was inspired to create this. Featuring Nan, Sherb, Chevre and Kidd as...well, kids ☺ Each one bringing something to contribute to the drink, they gather 'round Granny Nanny Velma to help out for the upcoming Fall Feast, while Velma herself is proud to add her favorite treat, grapes.

My style of drawing is a soft blend of watercolors with a touch of whimsy, almost like a page right out of a storybook. This event was a great opportunity to practice my coloring, too. I had a lot of fun with this!


----------



## lemoncrossing

My prompt was *Wendy’s tablecloth*! Being a peppy villager, I think Wendy would be thrilled to know she’s so popular that they named an entire restaurant chain after her. 



Spoiler


----------



## Mr_Persona

lemoncrossing said:


> My prompt was *Wendy’s tablecloth*! Being a peppy villager, I think Wendy would be thrilled to know she’s so popular that they named an entire restaurant chain after her.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339018


I really like this! And love the little thing you added in their, because Wendy's and her name is Wendy
One of my favorite fastfood places

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

and favorite villager


----------



## LittleMissPanda

lemoncrossing said:


> My prompt was *Wendy’s tablecloth*! Being a peppy villager, I think Wendy would be thrilled to know she’s so popular that they named an entire restaurant chain after her.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339018


This really put a smile on my face  I love Wendy but Wendy's? Not so much lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm no artist, but I did my best with a mouse!  I got Hugh's Side Dish, and being a lazy villager I figured he would wait until the last minute and make popcorn.  The popcorn is dyed blue like him and served in a dish shaped like him as well!


----------



## tessa grace

I lack artistic skill (like,  alot.) but i made this anyway:


----------



## Zakira

My prompt was Mira's side dish. I picked her dish to be loaded mashed potatoes because her catchphrase is "cottontail" and mashed potatoes kinda look like cotton. I tried to make the mashed potatoes match her color scheme as well. It's not my favorite thing I've ever made but I did my best!


----------



## Mistreil

My prompt was "Wendy's Main Course"! So naturally, I had to draw Wendy's -- for Thanksgiving, my household normally just orders fast food anyways (since... none of us really like turkey, and it's a good day to be lazy and not cook!)

The quote is based off her Pocket Camp quote ("If you can't get your wool the way you want it, cut it all off and try again").


----------



## lemoncrossing

Mistreil said:


> My prompt was "Wendy's Main Course"! So naturally, I had to draw Wendy's -- for Thanksgiving, my household normally just orders fast food anyways (since... none of us really like turkey, and it's a good day to be lazy and not cook!)
> 
> The quote is based off her Pocket Camp quote ("If you can't get your wool the way you want it, cut it all off and try again").


Ooh, this one is cool! Great minds think alike.


----------



## OswinOswald

My prompt was Sandy’s Drink.
So, being an ostrich, I though some nice stemware was necessary Also she has such a pretty orange color. So this is my twist on a tequila sunrise, only with mango juice instead of orange because that’s tastier!


----------



## Catharina

My promt was Coach's drink! Since Coach is a jock villager I thought it would be nice to make a smoothie with loads of vitamins  I've also tried to make the ear/handle of the jar Coach themed with his horns.


----------



## p e p p e r

Cranston’s side dish is vegan maki sushi - the “Cranston Roll” is made with sushi rice, nori and tri-colored carrots, garnished with pickled ginger & wasabi.  He figured Franklin would be thankful there wasn’t another “bird” dish on the menu.


----------



## oak

My prompt was Dobie's Garland so I made a classic Happy Thanksgiving banner with little pictures of his sweater from New Horizons. It felt weird putting it up cause Thanksgiving was in October in Canada haha.


----------



## Foreverfox

My prompt was Lyman's Centerpiece! I was planning on using oil pastels, but then this rendition in colord pencils turned out best! I hope everyone enjoys the story!


----------



## Mr_Persona

p e p p e r said:


> Cranston’s side dish is vegan maki sushi - the “Cranston Roll” is made with sushi rice, nori and tri-colored carrots, garnished with pickled ginger & wasabi.  He figured Franklin would be thankful there wasn’t another “bird” dish on the menu.


that's funny because the sushi has faces! Really great idea!


----------



## Katzenjammer

OswinOswald said:


> My prompt was Sandy’s Drink.
> So, being an ostrich, I though some nice stemware was necessary Also she has such a pretty orange color. So this is my twist on a tequila sunrise, only with mango juice instead of orange because that’s tastier!


Wow great job! I thought about going this direction, but I don't drink alcohol and wasn't sure what I could do there. SO much better than I ever could have done 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



p e p p e r said:


> Cranston’s side dish is vegan maki sushi - the “Cranston Roll” is made with sushi rice, nori and tri-colored carrots, garnished with pickled ginger & wasabi. He figured Franklin would be thankful there wasn’t another “bird” dish on the menu.


How are you all so good at this just ...wow!


----------



## Bob Zombie

My prompt was Hazel's Drink..... I'm terrible at art but thought the perfect picture would be Hazel having a drink at the bar.  Here she is having a last one while everyone is being merry behind her.  It's what any UT fan would do after the terrible-ness of the team over the last couple of decades.


----------



## Sara?

Mistreil said:


> My prompt was "Wendy's Main Course"! So naturally, I had to draw Wendy's -- for Thanksgiving, my household normally just orders fast food anyways (since... none of us really like turkey, and it's a good day to be lazy and not cook!)
> 
> The quote is based off her Pocket Camp quote ("If you can't get your wool the way you want it, cut it all off and try again").



Wow ! Im just amazed, its just so beautiful!!! BTW it also looks or gives the vibes like its a franchise  so super cool!


----------



## Holla

This is Scoot’s Wreath:




I found an old craft wreath that had yet to be decorated. I also found a nice ribbon to tie around the wreath to give it some colour. After showing it to Scoot he liked it, but he also said it wasn’t “Scoot” enough for him. He wanted the villagers to take one look at it and know that it was Scoot who brought such a lovely decoration.

With that mind I dug out my paper and pencils and drew and coloured a little picture/decoration of Scoot himself to add to the wreath. I also cut out little letters to spell out his favourite catchphrase “Zip Zoom”. After showing it to him a second time I received Scoot’s seal of approval.


----------



## litilravnur

My prompt was *Biskit's Side Dish*. For me, the best side dish for almost every meal is potatoes (cooked in any way). So Biskit decided to bring to the party some Potato Croquettes for everyone~ (his name in French is Crocket and is a "reference to dry dog food; the croquettes")


----------



## Foreverfox

litilravnur said:


> My prompt was *Biskit's Side Dish*. For me, the best side dish for almost every meal is potatoes (cooked in any way). So Biskit decided to bring to the party some Potato Croquettes for everyone~ (his name in French is Crocket and is a "reference to dry dog food; the croquettes")
> 
> View attachment 339336​


I am obsessed with the fact that the character is wearing the purple cat meme shirt! What a nice detail!


----------



## Aniko

It takes me forever to draw mine, I hope I will finish on time!


----------



## a potato

Kidd is bringing his famous ube sweet potato pie! I know I wanted to design something with his color scheme, and ube was one of the first ingredients to come to mind. And sweet potato pie was just too fitting! I really enjoyed planning and drawing it.


----------



## Sharksheep

Prompt: Ava's Drink
It's a chicken soup hot toddy. Mix 1 oz gin, 1/4 oz freshly squeezed lemon juice, and 4 oz warm chicken stock and with a dash of celery bitters. Garnish with celery and parsley.




Recipe source: https://www.liquor.com/recipes/chicken-soup-hot-toddy/


----------



## Debeers

My prompt is Olive’s main course. So I think a roasted turkey leg should be ok for the cub. Her catch phrase is “sweet pea”, initially I was thinking about sweet pea casserole, but it is too hard to draw the little green dots, so I decided turkey leg it is.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Pudge's Fizzy Fall Punch for my prompt Pudge's Drink

Apparently Pudge's goal is to be a chef? So I wanted to draw him with something kinda sophisticated and something fall themed to go with this event. It's got peaches, cranberries, oranges & etc!!!​


----------



## Plainbluetees

Mistreil said:


> My prompt was "Wendy's Main Course"! So naturally, I had to draw Wendy's -- for Thanksgiving, my household normally just orders fast food anyways (since... none of us really like turkey, and it's a good day to be lazy and not cook!)
> 
> The quote is based off her Pocket Camp quote ("If you can't get your wool the way you want it, cut it all off and try again").


Forget the Mona Lisa, this is real artwork.
All jokes aside, I think this is my favorite entry and it made me laugh so hard.

and now I want Wendy on my island


----------



## Sharksheep

p e p p e r said:


> Cranston’s side dish is vegan maki sushi - the “Cranston Roll” is made with sushi rice, nori and tri-colored carrots, garnished with pickled ginger & wasabi.  He figured Franklin would be thankful there wasn’t another “bird” dish on the menu.



I love this so much. It's so cute ❤


----------



## Asarena

My prompt was "Pietro's Side Dish". I decided to go with a rainbow side dish that's just as colorful as Pietro! Specifically, the side dish I ended up going with was a dish of rainbow roasted vegetables~


----------



## Cadbberry

Here we go, picking the main course was mighty hard, so many to select! We got Biff's Stuffing with EXTRA IRON. Our jocky friend is a good cook but well, he wanted to make sure he got his daily nutrients... with the wrong ideas.


----------



## Zerous

Hahah I got Sandy's centrepiece, which I decided to base around Sandy's appearance.
The candlestick holder's pattern is designed after Sandy's long legs, and the bow after her standard shirt. The top of the candlestick holder is based on her tail, and the flowers' colours are based of of hers, along with eyes and her blue eyelids made from the flowers.
I put sand around the base for appropriate aesthetics, as well as a nutritious and delicious snack.
Never tried to draw anything without lineart before, so this was interesting to do.


----------



## nightxshift

I need to do this for today ;0;


----------



## Kattea

Nate brought a fern that resembles his unibrow.



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

All entries up to this point have been accepted. Please get in touch with me via PM if yours hasn't been accepted because the most likely scenario is I've simply missed it. Entries hidden under spoilers often elude me!

As a reminder, if your entry was accepted you will have received the notification below and an "

" react will be visible on your submission post.




Today is the final day to enter this event, so please make sure to have your entries in by *11:59pm EST* (GMT-5) tonight!


----------



## Milleram

My prompt was Hamphrey's drink:





I figured a cranky villager like Hamphrey might like coffee, so I decided to draw a coffee mug, complete with Hamphrey's face on it!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

amye.miller said:


> My prompt was Hamphrey's drink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured a cranky villager like Hamphrey might like coffee, so I decided to draw a coffee mug, complete with Hamphrey's face on it!


I like it! The pixel style of it immediately made me think of Stardew Valley ^^


----------



## Milleram

LittleMissPanda said:


> I like it! The pixel style of it immediately made me think of Stardew Valley ^^



Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Masenkochick

Love the pie collectible!


----------



## Milleram

Just realized I forgot to include my name on my entry. Would it be okay to edit my entry to include a revised version with my name or to make a new post with the revised version?


----------



## Chris

amye.miller said:


> Just realized I forgot to include my name on my entry. Would it be okay to edit my entry to include a revised version with my name or to make a new post with the revised version?


Please PM me the updated version and I can edit it into your previous post without nullifying your entry.


----------



## nightxshift

*Here’s my entry:*



_My prompt was Purrl’s main course. I chose a Japanese recipe, "Japanese Stir-Fry", as Purrl is a snooty and a dish from another country would fit her sophisticated personality. The recipe includes salmon fillets, soy sauce, brown onions, red capsicum and sesame seeds. For the container I went with a modern-wood look, a pink ribbon and a little mandala design (took reference from the classic table she has displayed in her house). I gave Purrl a mask of the color of her shirt cuz yk, safety first. Hope I did everything correct and good luck!_​


----------



## Mr_Persona

nightxshift said:


> *Here’s my entry:*
> View attachment 339437
> _My prompt was Purrl’s main course. I chose a Japanese recipe, "Japanese Stir-Fry", as Purrl is a snooty and a dish from another country would fit her sophisticated personality. The recipe includes salmon fillets, soy sauce, brown onions, red capsicum and sesame seeds. For the container I went with a modern-wood look, a pink ribbon and a little mandala design (took reference from the classic table she has displayed in her house). I gave Purrl a mask of the color of her shirt cuz yk, safety first. Hope I did everything correct and good luck!_​


l wish l have colorful eyes like those


----------



## Mahalo_Bay

I got Bud's tablecloth which, true confession time, I had to look up who Bud even was! But now I'm kind of in love with the Hawaiian Lion -- and thinking he needs to become part of Mahalo Bay VERY soon.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

Here's my entry <3 Lily's dessert! I decided to do a raindrop cake (a viral internet sensation that was a transparent Japanese dessert made with agar agar and water). The cake is shaped like Lily and the little lilypads are made of marzipan and hold brown sugar, soybean flower and syrup to put on top!


----------



## dillydely

It's Stinky's Centerpiece! What more is a centerpiece than a cornucopia? He even claimed it as his by putting his signature headpiece onto it! But well, we all know about Stinky's poor hygiene, so I wouldn't recommend eating from his table unless you can handle the smell.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

I got Bones’s Side Dish: Pumpkin Soup!! Bone marrow and bone broth are common ingredients in soup, so I decided I would make soup because... you know... it’s his name! Orange fits his color pallet quite nicely and I thought I would go with a thanksgiving classic. (My user is on the bowl, it’s a bit hard to see now that I look at it) Enjoy!


----------



## Wolfie

I'll try to submit mine if I can finish it before the deadline. It may be rushed lol


----------



## aericell

I got Cube's Bunting/Garland/Wreath. Lazies are very childlike to me so he's bringing along a bunting that he made as a little arts & crafts project! Not very traditional Turkey Day colors, but the color scheme is based on the pastels in his NH interior furniture. He also went with the word "GOBBLE" to focus more on the eating since he's a lazy and they love their food!


----------



## Giddy

Finally finished mine!
So mine was Bettina's Desert, and decided to go with rainbow cupcakes!! 
First time trying this out, but was still a lot of fun~ So to make it more Bettina, one fo the cupcakes only has her main colours,yellow, orange and red. Sadly had no icing but I'm so happy with how it turned out! And yes, taste tested them and they are really good! 

Hopefully this counts?


----------



## lana.

finally got to making this! i got “Jacques’s Tablecoth” and since Jacques is a DJ, i thought he would definitely want to advertise his new _Thankful_ album during thanksgiving! don’t worry, he is a very humble guy...


----------



## Fye

Ozzie isn’t exactly a chef but he made the most Aussie dessert his skills and supplies could make - fairy bread! Is it a slightly lazy dish to bring to a potluck? Yes - but what did you expect from a koala?

(Prompt: Ozzie’s Dessert; I drew my name in the top left after taking the picture but I can take another picture of the now-half-eaten version with a physical name tag if needed)


----------



## Chris

Fye said:


> Ozzie isn’t exactly a chef but he made the most Aussie dessert his skills and supplies could make - fairy bread! Is it a slightly lazy dish to bring to a potluck? Yes - but what did you expect from a koala?
> 
> (Prompt: Ozzie’s Dessert; I drew my name in the top left after taking the picture but I can take another picture of the now-half-eaten version with a physical name tag if needed)
> 
> View attachment 339509


Please PM me a picture with a physical name card just to verify that you did indeed make this, thank you! We can still keep this version for the judging if it has been partially eaten already.


----------



## Milleram

Vrisnem said:


> Please PM me the updated version and I can edit it into your previous post without nullifying your entry.



Done. Thank you!


----------



## Chris

*Less than eight hours left to submit entries to this event! *

That's 5am for me so after this post any further entries will not be accepted until after the deadline. If your entry needs modified in order to be accepted you will be notified by private message tomorrow. Good night!


----------



## Matt0106

Here's mine! Tabby's Side Dish!

I had trouble thinking of what I could make. At first I thought "Well Tabby is cursed and ugly and gross, so maybe a simple gross dish?" But that didn't hit hard enough. Therefore, I decided to make the dish LOOK like Tabby. Here are the foods used:

The Base: Mashed Sweet Potatoes since she is orange, after all
Eyes: Radish slices, Purple Cabbage slices, and Sliced Black Olives
Nose: Cranberry Sauce, with some Diced Chives sprinkled around
Cheeks: Sliced Beets
Her gorgeous Smile: Green Beans
Stripes: just a simple pattern made with a utensil

Tried to stay on theme with Thanksgiving as best as I could. Hope you guys like it! Also, enjoy the nightmare fuel


----------



## Rika092

I’m such a procrastinator...excuse the super unpolished sketch. I’m basically just here for participation points...lol

my prompt is dom’s table cloth. Well my dom attempted to crochet a tablecloth out of wool... don’t ask him though where the wool is from c;


----------



## tessa grace

Rika092 said:


> I’m such a procrastinator...excuse the super unpolished sketch. I’m basically just here for participation points...lol
> 
> my prompt is dom’s table cloth. Well my dom attempted to crochet a tablecloth out of wool... don’t ask him though where the wool is from c;View attachment 339521


that is so cute! i love it and i'm impressed by your talent. wow i wish i could draw like this C:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

oh thank god I still got til midnight to do this lol


----------



## Rika092

thetessagrace said:


> that is so cute! i love it and i'm impressed by your talent. wow i wish i could draw like this C:



Aww thank you!! That is so kind of you to say. I grew up reading manga and practiced scribbles in classes lol so I attribute my ability to draw (kinda) to that... I’m no where near pro level though haha that is a dream that probably will never come true


----------



## Sara?

Rika092 said:


> Aww thank you!! That is so kind of you to say. I grew up reading manga and practiced scribbles in classes lol so I attribute my ability to draw (kinda) to that... I’m no where near pro level though haha that is a dream that probably will never come true



never  say never ❣.The more you do something and the more fun you have at it the better you become without even noticing it as its you and your skills evolving with time and joy


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Not exactly the best work, but considering my artistic skills can generously be called rudimentary, and I had to finish it while continuously fending off an attacking 10 mo old, I feel like it is not bad.

I got Rocket’s Drink. So my approach was, ‘what drink would rocket bring to a holiday party/ epitomizes Rocket as a character. And here is what I came up with:




For those holiday after parties that you don’t want to remember.

only for those of legal drinking age, sorry kids, but it’s gross anyway, so don’t feel too bad!


----------



## Amilee

well i tried
didnt have much time sadly



Spoiler






its a muffin with white chocolate on top. its inspired by paulas looks


----------



## Mr.Fox

So...my prompt was Pietro's Tablecloth...and I think if I have to explain what has happened here then I haven't done my job.


----------



## hestu

My prompt was Margie's Dessert! Since Margie has that circus aesthetic going on, I figured her dessert would go all out with the circus theme! Margie is bringing a decked out circus cake; hope you all enjoy!
(I also got to test out my new Arteza brush pens! )


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Mr.Fox said:


> View attachment 339548
> So...my prompt was Pietro's Tablecloth...and I think if I have to explain what has happened here then I haven't done my job.


This is awesome! ^^ I love their expressions! It's funny how unimpressed Sandy looks, and Timbra... She's just perfect. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## digimon

i got margie's dessert so she's bringing a 3 tiered cake to the turkey day feast! 



Spoiler








it's decorated to match her red and yellow head/ears!


----------



## allie.rosa

Cant wait to get started I can finish it in time...YEAH


----------



## Xeleron

Puck's Dessert!
Once Puck found out he was tasked with bringing a dessert to the Island's Thanksgiving celebration, he was shocked, he had hoped he would be tasked with keeping the peace around, especially since that's his job as a superhero in training. After thinking about it for a few days, Puck decided to share his favorite snack with everyone, _frozen fish sticks! __literally! _What could go wrong? - he thought, there's nothing wrong with sharing what makes you happy with the rest of your fiends - he insisted as he made his all time favorite fish sticks... (little had he forgotten that not everyone on the Island is a penguin )


----------



## allie.rosa

hestu said:


> My prompt was Margie's Dessert! Since Margie has that circus aesthetic going on, I figured her dessert would go all out with the circus theme! Margie is bringing a decked out circus cake; hope you all enjoy!
> (I also got to test out my new Arteza brush pens! )
> 
> View attachment 339556


1. This is adorable I love it sm and 2. I LOVE YOUR NAKE SM “hestu” he’s literally so cool lol! Good luck!!


----------



## Halloqueen

That Pumpkin Pie collectible is really nice and I'd love to have one, but between my lack of art skill and seeing a lot of great entries way more interesting and detailed than the concept I came up with, I've decided to sit this event out. Not for lack of trying though, I got something halfway done but had a hangup with a particularly important part of it and am not interested in trying to remedy it at this point.

Lots of great work in this thread, good job folks.


----------



## RedPanda

Here is my entry. Ankha was asked to bring a main course. Originally she wanted to make her special dish, mummified mice, which has been in her family for centuries, but she thought some of the residents might be extremely upset about that. So instead, she opted to bring a vegan pot pie with an Egyptian twist, incorporating flavors of cumin and coriander into the sauce. She decorated it with an ankh symbol made from pie crust, to give it a bit of her own personality:



https://imgur.com/a/JcuLn6H


----------



## Mr_Persona

Fye said:


> Ozzie isn’t exactly a chef but he made the most Aussie dessert his skills and supplies could make - fairy bread! Is it a slightly lazy dish to bring to a potluck? Yes - but what did you expect from a koala?
> 
> (Prompt: Ozzie’s Dessert; I drew my name in the top left after taking the picture but I can take another picture of the now-half-eaten version with a physical name tag if needed)
> 
> View attachment 339509


did he also made bamboo cake for you?
(since he is a koala bear)


----------



## RedPanda

Note: I just sent a message to the mods about my prompt; initially I saw Ankha's main course when I visited the site but noticing now I have a different prompt. Hope this can be addressed, thanks much!


----------



## little10

I thought I was late, but I calculated the time zone and seemed like I still had time left yay!

My prompt was Monty and Dessert, so naturally I made him bring some banana cream pie to the party!!
He's a little dirty and has a bandage on his nose because he worked hard on his baking :'>


----------



## LittleMissPanda

little10 said:


> I thought I was late, but I calculated the time zone and seemed like I still had time left yay!
> 
> My prompt was Monty and Dessert, so naturally I made him bring some banana cream pie to the party!!
> He's a little dirty and has a bandage on his nose because he worked hard on his baking :'>
> 
> View attachment 339573


Awww he looks so precious   love it!


----------



## Aniko

Forget the cherry pie, this year it's "Cherry on The Cake"! Formerly known as Cherry of _Dōbutsu no Mori,_  she is now Cherry of the Black Forest! This is going to be a rock and roll Thanksgiving and you are invited to take a piece of this scrumptious dessert (made with giant cherries, whipped cream and delicious black and white chocolate) while she's performing her special rock medley, but be quick! She already lit the cherry bombs to make the event even more exciting!




​So this is my Cherry's Dessert. Inspired by her name (cherry), style (rock/gothic),  colors (red &black), and also clothes (spider web).

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020

I meant Turkey Day


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: Entry









*Olive's Main Course*

Reading up on delightful recipes, Olive the bear cub has put together a honey glazed main course, consisting of roast turkey (with little olives), roast vegetables and gravy. However, will Franklin find this display… unbearable?​


​


----------



## Aniko

I forgot to mention that it's special chocolate for Animal Crossing villagers, please don't let your pet eat chocolate


----------



## Radio

My entry! Frobert has a liking towards Gracie, so I incorporated both of their designs together into a cake~


----------



## kikotoot

I got Curlos' dessert! Eyeing him up and down a bit, I was inspired to make: Reese's Pieces Peanut Butter Cookies! They'd match his colour scheme and vibe so well, but... unfortunately... I couldn't find any Reese's Pieces or peanut butter around the house. So I used chocolate chips and almond flour! 

There used to be more, but they're busy right now


----------



## King Dorado

thanks staff for this fun event,
and happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Axel the jock villager's Dessert = EDIBLE DUMBBELLS!




we all laughed when Axel the jock elephant brought his dessert to our turkey day feast, because, well, they looked like a pun on his name-- wheels on an axle maybe?  He seriously informed us that these were in fact edible dumbbells, made of chocolate-pumpkin spice rolls, on belgian hazelnut-filled wafer sticks (because all elephants love hazelnuts).  Then he said we could only have one if we performed 50 finger curls on each hand.  It was a good workout for our hands, and then for our mouths!
​


----------



## oceanchild8

Spoiler: Agnes's Centerpiece








Agnes made a floral bouquet for Thanksgiving. She loves black and pink so she included black roses in a pumpkin that has Agnes's signature pink and yellow stripes. Black curly tings were included to represent her cute little tail.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I got pashima's tablecloth, which I decided to design based around her default shirt in new horizons

I also built the entire table for it, as a bonus


----------



## Rio_

Spoiler: Deirdre's Main Course









Deirdre has baked you all a horribly drawn rustic, gourmet mushroom and herb pizza! Mushrooms because of her mush furniture, and herbs because deers are HERBivores *ba dum tsh* It's presented on a plate inspired by her sweater!


----------



## Peach4ever

My prompt was Elmer’s Main Course. 

Elmer couldn’t find turkey in time, so he went with Mac and Cheese.



Boil the pasta.

Cook the bacon (optional).

Make cheese sauce. Butter, flour, milk, cornstarch, half & half, pepper, garlic, onion powder, mustard, chicken powder stuff.

Mix everything into a bake dish. Add and mix cheddar cheese and panko.

Bake at 350 degrees for 15-20 minutes.



And bam! Even a Lazy villager can make!

Also last-minute entry, so very fitting procrastination moment, ahaha!


----------



## Equity

First of all, I’d like to say, wow, so many amazing entries out there!   

Here is my entry for Cube’s Drink! 




Now onto my drawing’s explanation…

This personalized drink is what I’d like to offer Cube at a Thanksgiving meal. But don’t worry Cube, I’ve kept your smoothie cold enough for you to get a _brainfreeze _(in case you haven’t understood my perhaps unfunny pun, _Brainfreeze _is Cube’s catchphrase)! My concept is based on a crossover between Animal Crossing and Pokémon: two of my favourite games. In fact, Pokémon Café Mix has inspired me to create a drink with elements from both games. Can you spot them all? 



Spoiler: Concept idea and story



Concept idea: Seeing Cube’s design immediately made me think of Eiscue. Both have a mix of cuteness and silliness feel attached to their character. Cube’s catchphrase (_brainfreeze_) made me think of a cold drink and since he sometimes holds a smoothie drink in ACNH, I thought of drawing a _fancier_ smoothie for this special occasion (Thanksgiving); this would be my resident representative’s (Zéphyre) way of expression her gratitude to Cube.

Story: On Thanksgiving morning, Zéphyre was eagerly fishing for some ingredients to prepare her Thanksgiving feast. Little did she know that Eiscue also happened to be leisurely swimming along Cat’s-paw’s (my island) beach. [Thud!] Suddenly, Zéphyre heard a bumping sound: her hook accidently collided with Eiscue’s ice cube head! Eiscue, shocked to have its swimming session interrupted, swiftly kicked towards the surface. As it swam back up, Eiscue’s ice cube shattered into pieces; the physical damage it took from the bobber was too great (N.B. once Eiscue takes damage by a physical attack, it changes to the Noice Face form). But to her surprise, Eiscue resurfaced as Cube?!





Spoiler: Here is the list of ingredients



Every component on and in the drink is edible!

Garnish on top of smoothie:
Vanilla whipped cream sprinkled with chai spice
Pear and apple slices sprinkled with chai spice
Resident representative: marzipan
Eiscue with Cube’s face: marzipan

Garnish inside the smoothie jar
Eiscue (ice face form) & its shocked expression: Kohakutou (a traditional Japanese candy that’s jelly-like and is made out of agar agar)
Floral jellies:
Pomegranate, cardamom and pink rose petals jelly;
Honey and lemon jelly infused with yellow cosmos and purple hyacinth petals;
Brown sugar and yellow mum jelly.


Smoothie layers (from top to bottom):
Dark chocolate and hazelnut smoothie
Maple and pecan praline smoothie
Pumpkin pie smoothie
Chia pudding (for a little crunch )








Lastly, I’d like to thank @TheSillyPuppy for giving me this epiphany moment during one of our conversation! <3


----------



## watercolorwish

Im so lucky i got a lion, they’re my favorite type of villagers!! Elvis is so cute


----------



## Wolfie

I tried my best, I have been busy with school but I really wanted to get something in. Here is Chadder with a wreath he made himself, and a Thanksgiving garland to go with it <3 Part of the wreath is white cheddar which is why some of it is left white, and he had orange on him since he made the wreath himself. It came out pretty decent, I think.


----------



## Chris

Thank you to everyone who took the time to submit an entry to this event! All submitted entries have now been reviewed and no further entries are being accepted. If your entry has not been accepted and you have not been contacted about resubmitting your entry then please contact me as soon as possible.

The next stage is staff favourite voting. This is where all available members of the staff team go through the entries and nominate the entries they feel best meet the criteria in the following categories: *Artistic Merit*, *Creativity*, and *Humour*. After this we will then tally up the votes to figure out who the final winners are. Each winner in all three of these categories will walk away with the new Pumpkin Pie collectible:





Good luck everyone!


----------



## duckykate

these are all sooo good, i wanted to participate but ive been super sick all this week ;-;


----------



## Sara?

duckykate said:


> these are all sooo good, i wanted to participate but ive been super sick all this week ;-;




So glad you enjoyed all the marvelous drawings  hope you are feeling a bit better at least


----------



## Giddy

duckykate said:


> these are all sooo good, i wanted to participate but ive been super sick all this week ;-;



Yes, best to focus on your health firstly, I'm sure you'll be able to take part in the other events~! (If you're interested in them of course!) 
And you could still draw something and share it in the art thread. Like for mine, I also had a drawing idea just incase I couldn't bake, but at some point I am gonna draw it and share it cause it's still fun to do!


----------



## Mr_Persona

duckykate said:


> these are all sooo good, i wanted to participate but ive been super sick all this week ;-;


dont worry. There will be a Christmas event next!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020

If they don't cancel it


----------



## Foreverfox

Mr.Fox said:


> View attachment 339548
> So...my prompt was Pietro's Tablecloth...and I think if I have to explain what has happened here then I haven't done my job.


This...is epic. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2020



hestu said:


> My prompt was Margie's Dessert! Since Margie has that circus aesthetic going on, I figured her dessert would go all out with the circus theme! Margie is bringing a decked out circus cake; hope you all enjoy!
> (I also got to test out my new Arteza brush pens! )
> 
> View attachment 339556


I have their brush pens too, I love them so much! And I love this beautiful artwork!


----------



## Bob Zombie

So.................... who won...?  *dodges lightening bolt from the Mods of Mt Olympus*


----------



## Chris

nthylton said:


> So.................... who won...?  *dodges lightening bolt from the Mods of Mt Olympus*


It will still be a few days yet. We granted some users additional time to resubmit entries that failed to meet the entry criteria so staff voting wasn't able to begin until Wednesday.


----------



## Bob Zombie

Vrisnem said:


> It will still be a few days yet. We granted some users additional time to resubmit entries that failed to meet the entry criteria so staff voting wasn't able to begin until Wednesday.



Thank you!  And hope you guys liked my pun


----------



## DaCoSim

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Horus

Man, I woulda entered this if my turkey day prompt stayed Ankha 

Does the prompts change between devices?


----------



## Sharksheep

Horus said:


> Man, I woulda entered this if my turkey day prompt stayed Ankha
> 
> Does the prompts change between devices?



Some people saw Ankha's main course because they were viewing it while not logged in. For example if you opened it up in discord, it would have opened within the discord app and you wouldn't be login unless you also login tbt in the discord's chrome window. Even though you were logged in on whatever browser app you used on your phone.


----------



## Horus

Sharksheep said:


> Some people saw Ankha's main course because they were viewing it while not logged in. For example if you opened it up in discord, it would have opened within the discord app and you wouldn't be login unless you also login tbt in the discord's chrome window. Even though you were logged in on whatever browser app you used on your phone.


Ah bummer.

It was on my phone so I probably just wasn't logged in or something


----------



## grayacnh

I always miss these! :< Good luck to everyone who entered c:


----------



## RedPanda

Horus said:


> Ah bummer.
> 
> It was on my phone so I probably just wasn't logged in or something



This is what happened to me! I actually drew Ankha's main course before I realized what happened, but I was able to resubmit so it worked out in the end.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I doubt I'll win, but I'm definitely looking forward to seeing who all does

since just from the entries I did see, there's a lot of really nice ones, as always


----------



## Chris

*
TBT's Turkey Day Winners*​
The results are in! Today we are announcing the TBT's Turkey Day staff favourites. All 141 accepted entries were presented to the TBT staff team and we each voted based on Artistic Merit, Creativity, and Humour.

Here are the top five entries selected in each category:



*Artistic Merit*






*Winners*
BungoTheElf
Chibi.Hoshi
Irescien
p e p p e r
skarmoury



*Creativity*





*Winners*
Ghoste
King Dorado
Minou
Purrley
Sheep Villager



*Humour*





*Winners*
Bugs
neoratz
watercolorwish
Xeleron
Your Local Wild Child​


All 141 participants will receive 120 forum bells each. Our fifteen winners will each receive a Pumpkin Pie collectible. We will post in this thread to announce when the prizes have been distributed.

Thank you very much to everyone who participated in our first ever Turkey Day event. We hope to see you all at the next TBT event!


----------



## Foreverfox

CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS! All of you did a fantastic job and deserved to win!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

CONGRATS to all winners!


----------



## nightxshift

Congratulations to the winners :3 All of the entries were amazing!


----------



## Matt0106

Congratulations to the winners and everyone who participated! These all look so amazing!


----------



## JellyBeans

well done to all the winners!! everyone's entries look so good


----------



## Sara?

Congrats !!!


----------



## RedPanda

So many great entries! Congrats, winners!


----------



## Nefarious

Congrats to all the winners! Those are some amazing entries, really deserved the win!


----------



## Miss Misty

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Minou

Thank you so much everyone! <3
This is my first win since I've participated in any TBT events! XD So very happy of it!! 
It was really fun, thank you staff for organizing this!


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Asarena

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Lavamaize

Congrats to all the winners! I loved seeing all the variety of different entries! Also big thanks to the staff too for hosting and making this event possible!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I had fun with this event! Congrats to those who won!


----------



## Minou

Congrats to all the winners and to everyone who participated!


----------



## Dunquixote

Congrats winners!  I really enjoyed seeing all of the entries.  Everyone did a wonderful job


----------



## LadyDestani

Congrats to all the winners! Everyone did such an amazing job. I loved seeing all of the entries.


----------



## Emmsey

Congratulations to all winners! Some awesome art!


----------



## Blink.

Congrats you guys 
Some spectacular art


----------



## Jacob

very nice job winners!


----------



## Cadbberry

Congrats y'all!! What a fun little event this was


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Congrats to the winners!! Great job to everyone who participated too, they all looked really good


----------



## LambdaDelta

ohh, I actually have seen some of these already

congrats, all of you


----------



## BungoTheElf

YEAHHHH!!!! UPMKIIN PIE


----------



## jiny

congratulations to all the winners!!!


----------



## neoratz

NO WAY thank you so much and congrats to the other winners!!!! TT_TT i wasn't expecting this! this event had a lot of amazing entries and it was so great seeing everyones work!!!! also happy december 6th XD






< december 6th celebration candle


----------



## Yanrima~

All entries are amazing, congratulations to everyone in this event! ☺


----------



## Korichi

CONGRATULATIONS winners!! Also congratulations to everyone else, all your entries were super amazing!! ;7;


----------



## Coach

I didn't find the time to enter this, but well done to everyone who did and a big congrats to the winners!


----------



## Roxxy

Congratulations to all the winners. Absolutely amazing entries  Every entry was amazing (well except one but it was tasty ) so you should all feel proud of your hard work


----------



## Bugs

Thank you for picking my piece as one of the winners for the humor category  I'm really flattered!  Well done to everybody who participated, it was really fun seeing what everybody came up with!


----------



## SarahSays

Way to go everyone! This was a great event - thank you staff


----------



## Aurita

congrats to all the winners!  and ty to staff for another nice event


----------



## skarmoury

HOLD ON I JUST WOKE UP NO WAY 
Congrats to the other winners!!! And thank you staff for hosting this event!!!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I've had a very rough week, it definitely warms my heart that my entry ended up placing.  

Thank you staff for hosting and continuing to spread joy. I had fun watching the entry thread to see all the amazing creations everyone submitted. I hope this sort of random prompt format ends up returning in the future!​


----------



## Irescien

Congrats to all the winners!!! And oh my gosh thank you staff  !!
Good job to everyone who participated! I had so much fun looking at everyones entries <3


----------



## corlee1289

YOOOOO!!

THOSE ARE AMAZING!!


----------



## Rosch

Congratulations to the winners!! Well-deserved wins!!


----------



## tessa grace

Congrats everyone! I totally guessed some of the winners, my personal favorite being drake's side dish with the drake meme format. Good job everyone!!


----------



## Katzenjammer

Grats everyone!


----------



## Jeremy

All bells and collectibles have now been distributed! 

For now the Pumpkin Pie collectible isn't giftable, but it will be in the future.


----------



## LambdaDelta

sweet, an 80% refund on my black spray-painted rose


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## BluebearL

Wasn't able to participate myself in the end but it has been lovely to see everyones entries. Congrats to the winners and everyone who participated! The pie looks delicious.


----------



## xara

its the way i immediately knew which entry belonged to @Sheep Villager .

congrats to the winners!!! all of the entries were incredible and really fun to look through! <3


----------



## Giddy

Congrats to the winners~!
I know why it took so long, there were so many good ones to choose from, everything really put their heart into this event~! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Wolfie

A bit late to this, but so glad to see that a lot of my favorites won! <3 I mainly just participated for fun lol so I am happy for all the winners. You all deserved it, and congrats <3 Also great job to everyone who participated! You all did awesome, I enjoyed looking at everyone's creations in the thread.


----------



## Sheep Villager

xara said:


> its the way i immediately knew which entry belonged to @Sheep Villager .
> 
> congrats to the winners!!! all of the entries were incredible and really fun to look through! <3



I'll take being instantly recognizable as a compliment. ​


----------



## Mairmalade

It’s amazing to see what all of you come up with from a villager name and item. Great stuff! 

Congratulations to our winners as well - enjoy your slice of pie!


----------



## Sara?

Im super happy for the ones who won  , I personally had tons of fun thinking about my prompt and drawing (For those who saw my drawing it was Fuchias cabbages heheheh ) Personally i am just a bit not disappointed cause that sounds too harsh phahah but a tat sad i guess for a friend here in the forum to not have won because her drawing was like A+mazing. Anyways thanks for the Staff here, congrats to the winners and to all participants I have had a lot of joy looking over your drawings I definitely have favorites too but they are all wonderful ❤ thank you for participating.


----------



## Equity

Congratulations to all the winners; every participants’ entries were amazing!  Thank you so much for organizing this fun event!


----------



## amemome

congrats winners!! thanks for a fun event, staff <3


----------



## watercolorwish

Oh wow, did not think I’d make it since I entered extremely last minute. All of these submissions turned out amazing!! Great work to everyone who participated!


----------



## 6iixx

i'm so amazed that the staff could even narrow it down to the entries per category - there were so many amazing ones that i don't envy that hard decision whatsoever.

congratulations to everyone who won    those pumpkin pies look delicious as all heck even if i'm not a fan of pumpkin anything.

and as always, thank you to the brilliant staff for hosting another event in rapid succession to the black friday one.


----------



## Valzed

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Aniko

Congratulation to all the winners, you were my also favorite! And thank you for the bells. It was really fun to watch all the entries.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Congrats to all the winners! This was a fun event to do and I loved seeing all the entries! ❤


----------



## Bekaa

Well done EVERYONE! So many talented people in this community! This was really fun. I look forward to the next event!


----------



## Antonio

Congrats everyone


----------



## Ghoste

Oh wow I just checked back!! :O Can't believe it  everyones entries were all really cute!


----------

